# IMPERIALS 7TH ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW ∙



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Building the car for this.


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

well be there


----------



## hugo_51chevy (Feb 9, 2005)

well be there


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Hey!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 8 2007, 12:37 AM~6930239
> *Building the car for this.
> *


well i guess i have to come back to the show again and see this car...


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 7 2007, 09:35 PM~6930216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 8 2007, 07:10 PM~6937541
> *well i guess i have to come back to the show again and see this car...
> *


I was looking around for you to!

Here's a few pics from last year's show....


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

you can count on us


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

GOOD TIMES ORANGE COUNTY WILL BE THERE


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website

Old Memories Website


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

well i think this is something i should fly out to see and hang out with some good friends again... :biggrin: 
i just put in for the days at work.. :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CAN WE HAVE SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 7 2007, 11:37 PM~6930239
> *Building the car for this.
> *



liar :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

I should go also!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

You can roll with me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jan 12 2007, 01:24 PM~6970281
> *You can roll with me!
> 
> 
> *


YES!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jan 12 2007, 02:24 PM~6970281
> *You can roll with me!
> 
> 
> *


what about me......the out-of town guy...?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 12 2007, 05:17 PM~6972092
> *what about me......the out-of town guy...?
> *



DON'T TRY TO TAKE MY SPOT :angry: ALBERT IS MY FRIEND :biggrin: 




Ok, you can have the backseat


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2007, 04:27 PM~6972164
> *DON'T TRY TO TAKE MY SPOT :angry:  ALBERT IS MY FRIEND :biggrin:
> Ok, you can have the backseat
> *


Don't worry, you still have me old buddy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 12 2007, 05:50 PM~6972362
> *Don't worry, you still have me old buddy.
> *


o YEAH, YOU DID SAY YOU WILL BE FINISHED :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jan 12 2007, 06:27 PM~6972164
> *DON'T TRY TO TAKE MY SPOT :angry:  ALBERT IS MY FRIEND :biggrin:
> Ok, you can have the backseat
> *


i'll take the back seat to the show.. but your buying breakfast for everyone if you ride shotgun.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

FOR SURE WE'RE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

I will be their with all 3 of my rides this year again. You can not miss an Imperials car show take my word.


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

STYLISTICS LOS ANGELES CC WILL BE THERE 
TU SAVESSS


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well we'll try to make it this year. My car will be ready for sure this time...


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 7 2007, 10:35 PM~6930216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mark your calendars!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm trying to get to this show!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 20 2007, 10:48 PM~7043100
> *Mark your calendars!!
> *


IT'S MARKED :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Jan 22 2007, 11:38 AM~7054041
> *I'm trying to get to this show!
> *


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 7 2007, 10:35 PM~6930216
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jan 28 2007, 11:02 AM~7108350
> *:thumbsup:    :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jan 31 2007, 01:23 PM~7138814
> *
> *


don't give away that seat :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin: CHICANOCLOTHING WILL BE THERE.  WWW.CHICANOCLOTHING.COM.........


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

YOU CAN COUNT ME IN AGAIN THIS YEAR :biggrin: 

QUE PASA MARIO AND EVERYONE WITH IMPERIALS I LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AGAIN


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

EL PASO uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :0 :biggrin:  :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:  :thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 14 2007, 01:28 AM~7256477
> *
> *


Ok, Homie Styln is almost back on the road again.. My goal is to make it to your picnic this year.... :0


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 14 2007, 08:25 PM~7264011
> *Ok, Homie Styln is almost back on the road again.. My goal is to make it to your picnic this year.... :0
> *


*its not a picnic. its a car show and a good one.*


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

IT'S A GREAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 15 2007, 12:52 AM~7264917
> *IT'S A GREAT ONE  :biggrin:
> *



X2 



IS MARIO STILL AROUND?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 15 2007, 09:11 PM~7274526
> *X2
> IS MARIO STILL AROUND?
> *


YES...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 16 2007, 03:41 AM~7275446
> *YES...
> *



I LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING UP WITH EVERYONE AGAIN :biggrin: 

GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

Wait till you see the new flyers and posters with SEXIA!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@Feb 16 2007, 05:01 PM~7280742
> *Wait till you see the new flyers and posters with SEXIA!
> *



























*JUST A LITTLE PRE-VIEW*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

THAT RIV WAS THE FUCKING BAD ASS 
I HOPE TO GET BETTER PICS THIS YEAR


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ILL BE THERE WITH UNIQUES CC.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

GOT IT MARKED ON CALENDER


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 28 2007, 02:03 AM~7370021
> *GOT IT MARKED ON CALENDER
> *



X2


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Come on July*


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 28 2007, 12:25 PM~7372014
> *Come on July
> *



X2


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 1 2007, 06:51 PM~7384698
> *ARE WE THERE YET?
> *



Is your car that close to done???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Mar 1 2007, 06:02 PM~7384797
> *Is your car that close to done???
> *


If you saw it right now...NO! But miracles can happen if you got a little money, some guys that are down to turn some wrenches and a few Coronas! :biggrin: I think it will come REALLY damn close but if the 64 ain't ready I'll be there anyway. It's a great show.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Wheres my homeboyz at?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 22 2007, 11:09 PM~7333084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

This is going to be a BIG show...vendors, models, raffles, live music, trophys, BBQ, it's on and off the grass, bring the whole family!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

Hopefully we can make it out....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 23 2007, 12:09 AM~7333084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TECHNIQUES ARIZONA WILL THERE!


----------



## classicgirl (Jul 5, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2007, 01:12 PM~7445800
> *This is going to be a BIG show...vendors, models, raffles, live music, trophys, BBQ, it's on and off the grass, bring the whole family!
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Last year!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 17 2007, 02:24 AM~7495408
> *Last year!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 22 2007, 11:09 PM~7333084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## comfort (May 2, 2006)

ROLLERZ ONLY O.C TO I.E WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

Always a great show!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BUMPIN IT UP


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TAKING IT TO THE TOP


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Mar 29 2007, 03:35 PM~7579438
> *TAKING IT TO THE TOP
> *


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Save our spot*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Mar 29 2007, 09:05 PM~7581721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: THAT GLASSHOUSE IS FUCKIN SWEET :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE







SO SAVE US OUR SPOT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

What's up laughing boy? :biggrin: 

Uniques will be there to support. :thumbsup:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

Want to compete for a Championship Belt? Check out the post for Rags to Riches Super Show in Northern Nevada and let me know.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh:  TTT FOR IMPERIALS :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 22 2007, 11:09 PM~7333084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 3 2007, 12:01 PM~7610732
> *What's up laughing boy? :biggrin:
> 
> Uniques will be there to support. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Apr 1 2007, 10:44 PM~7599840
> *WE'LL BE THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## no envy (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN!!!!! UNIQUES LOS ANGELES WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Summer's commin'!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

WE APPRECIATE YOUR SUPPORT: SANTANA CAR CLUB! :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

SOTO Band will be perofming, along with SAVOR featuring Rocky Padilla and Salvage'.


More details to follow!


----------



## TX IMPERIALS (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@Apr 12 2007, 10:14 PM~7680044
> *SOTO Band will be perofming, along with SAVOR featuring Rocky Padilla and Salvage'.
> More details to follow!
> *


 :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## groucho (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@Apr 16 2007, 01:32 PM~7704147
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

You guys better keep it cool in San Diego this weekend or I'm calling the PoPo on you guys...LOL


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 17 2007, 02:48 PM~7713708
> *You guys better keep in cool in San Diego this weekend or I'm calling the PoPo on you guys...LOL
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO.....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Apr 17 2007, 09:53 AM~7711644
> *
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

CHECK THIS OUT!!!


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

*CHECK THIS OUT!!!*


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by guess who_@Apr 18 2007, 07:36 PM~7724192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

ME LLAMO...


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

NEW LIFE ELA

GUESS WHO???


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

NEW LIFE ELA

AS MANY AS YOU WANT


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

Crenshaw's Finest



me 2 know,
you to find out...


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

GUESS WHO....


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

what does it take to be come an Imerial member?


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

oops!!!


Imperial


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 22 2007, 01:39 PM~7747699
> *GUESS WHO....
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL!!!











2 OR THREE SHOTS!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by guess who_@Apr 22 2007, 08:49 PM~7751238
> *KOOL!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ONE SHOT...


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

And 1 for me too!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@Apr 16 2007, 01:32 PM~7704147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Flyer guys :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Big Ray Imperials (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey, I ll be there! Im back and stronger than ever! Picked up a 67 Caprice for the club.....can t wait to see you guys....

Living and hanging in Phoenix.....Puro Imperial!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Time is flyin'!!!!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Just got confirmation EASTSIDE CC will be making the trip from Northern Calif.

Thanks for the support!










:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 25 2007, 02:23 PM~7772402
> *Just got confirmation EASTSIDE CC will be making the trip from Northern Calif.
> 
> Thanks for the support!
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Ray Imperials_@Apr 23 2007, 09:30 PM~7759156
> * Hey, I ll be there! Im back and stronger than ever! Picked up a 67 Caprice for the club.....can t wait to see you guys....
> 
> Living and hanging in Phoenix.....Puro Imperial!!!!
> *




:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

whatever happend to these group of guys?

where are they now?


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62 (Feb 9, 2007)

*AMIGOS* SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB WILL THERE


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

AMIGOS IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

we are discusing about attending this show,hopefully we will attend and show some support to IMPERIALS C.C


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

To all of my fellow Imperials brothers across the land....I'm finally in.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 26 2007, 06:12 AM~7776944
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

I M P E R I A L M A T E R I A L

"Foster Child"


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

WE'RE ON THA MOVE!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION CENTRAL VALLEY WILL BE TAKING FOUR RIDES


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 29 2007, 11:15 PM~7800821
> *DELEGATION CENTRAL VALLEY WILL BE TAKING FOUR RIDES
> 
> *



*WE APPRECIATE DELEGATION'S SUPPORT!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Apr 28 2007, 11:47 PM~7795024
> *To all of my fellow Imperials brothers across the land....I'm finally in.
> *


Welcome on board! Enjoy the ride. :biggrin:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 29 2007, 02:25 PM~7797598
> *I M P E R I A L  M A T E R I A L
> 
> "Foster Child"
> ...


59 looks great. :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 29 2007, 03:25 PM~7797598
> *I M P E R I A L  M A T E R I A L
> 
> "Foster Child"
> ...


very nice


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gangs To Grace CC will be present!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome "Gangs to Grace" C.C. to Imperial Nation and God bless you brothers.


----------



## Big Ray Imperials (Dec 5, 2005)

:biggrin: Hey, is Sexia going to be at Hawaiian Gardens.....need more pics of this Imperial Material honey.....    :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

cant wait for this show :biggrin: imperials always put on a good car show,,and they know how to treat participants :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Ray Imperials+Apr 30 2007, 04:15 PM~7805437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Apr 30 2007, 09:46 PM~7808629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :worship: uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WHATS UP IMPERIAL NATION


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

What's going on up North????



:wave:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

What's up East Side C.C. and welcome to Imperial Nation. We're all looking forward to seeing you guys roll in to our car show in July. There will be plenty of Menudo and Pozole ready for everyone that Sunday morning.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 2 2007, 10:36 AM~7818452
> *What's going on up North????
> :wave:
> *


THEE INDIVIDUALS CAR SHOW MAY 26 COME ON UP


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 2 2007, 10:37 AM~7818466
> *What's up East Side C.C. and welcome to Imperial Nation.  We're all looking forward to seeing you guys roll in to our car show in July.  There will be plenty of Menudo and Pozole ready for everyone that Sunday morning.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD ................ :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

BRANDON WILL BRING THE BEER.............


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

IF RIDERS LOVED THE AZALEA SHOW OR CHICANO PARK, YOU'LL LOVE OURS EVEN MORE. 

IT'S ON THE GRASS, FOOD, LIVE ENTERTAINMENT BY WELL KNOWN NAMES, BBQ, LIVE DJ, GIRLS, VENDORS AND TOYS FOR KIDS, SUNNY WEATHER AND IT'S COMPETITIVE!!!

AND MOST OF ALL IT'S FOR A GOOD CAUSE...IT BENEFITS EVERYONE INVOLVED.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 2 2007, 04:23 PM~7821990
> *IF RIDERS LOVED THE AZALEA SHOW OR CHICANO PARK, YOU'LL LOVE OURS EVEN MORE.
> 
> IT'S ON THE GRASS, FOOD, LIVE ENTERTAINMENT BY WELL KNOWN NAMES, BBQ, LIVE DJ, GIRLS, VENDORS AND TOYS FOR KIDS, SUNNY WEATHER AND IT'S COMPETITIVE!!!
> ...


TRUE THAT IMPERIALS KNOW HOW TO PUT IT DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@May 2 2007, 08:19 PM~7824014
> *TRUE THAT IMPERIALS KNOW HOW TO PUT IT DOWN  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 2 2007, 04:45 PM~7821782
> *THEE INDIVIDUALS CAR SHOW MAY 26 COME ON UP
> *



Sounds like a good show. 

The club will be attending the War, Tierra, Malo & Midnighters concert at the Greek Theatre that night.

Keep us updated if anything else comes up. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:tongue:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

TECHNIQUES ARIZONA WILL BE THERE!


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD IN N.M!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

100% IMPERIAL

ALWAYS CLEANING THE RANFLA.


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

TONY MONTANA ^^


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

<----------TONY


HAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Tony's 2nd nickname is now..."Clark Kent."

Love them glasses Tony.

:roflmao: :thumbsup: 

*** j/k ***


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

we'll be there showing love and havin' GOODTIMES like always!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

will b there.


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WILL BE THERE 4 SURE MISSED IT LAST YEAR BUT WAS THERE THE TWO YEARS BEFORE THAT. SEE YOU GUYS THERE. LATE.


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 8 2007, 06:57 PM~7862195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: i should have my new upgrades ready for the show :nicoderm:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 8 2007, 05:57 PM~7862195
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

WE APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT OF OUR SHOW. 


NOT LONG TO GO!!!


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 9 2007, 04:43 PM~7870069
> *WE APPRECIATE EVERYONES SUPPORT OF OUR SHOW.
> NOT LONG TO GO!!!
> *


WISH IT WAS ALREADY HERE


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:    uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guess who_@May 10 2007, 09:39 AM~7874839
> *:wave:      :wave:      :wave:      :wave:      :wave:      :wave:      :wave:
> *


TTT for IMPERIALS. whats up NEWLIFE ELA? How is it going in IMPERIAL Land? :wave:


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

ALWAYS A GOOD SHOW IMPERIALS :thumbsup:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

imperialandia :biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

It's going great here in Imperial Land, how's everything with Eastside Car Club and Fresno. Below is a Photo Gallery link to our past car shows in 2004 & 2005 provided by the City of Hawaiian Gardens. All indications appear to make this year's car show the best yet! We hope it exceeds the number of particpants/car entries and attendance from the previous years. As for the entertainment that day, it's already the best package we've ever assembled. See you guys soon.

 Imperials & City of Hawaiian Gardens Annual Car Show Web Site


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Whats up homies!...love this weather out here!


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 10 2007, 02:14 PM~7876415
> *It's going great here in Imperial Land, how's everything with Eastside Car Club and Fresno.  Below is a Photo Gallery link to our past car shows in 2004 & 2005 provided by the City of Hawaiian Gardens.  All indications appear to make this year's car show the best yet!  We hope it exceeds the number of particpants/car entries and attendance from the previous years.  As for the entertainment that day, it's already the best package we've ever assembled.  See you guys soon.
> 
> Imperials & City of Hawaiian Gardens Annual Car Show Web Site
> *


EVERYTHING IS LOOKING GOOD ALSO HERE IN FRESNO......LOOKING FORWARD TO COOL SUNNY SOUTHERN CALI......HOPE SOMEDAY YOU GUY WILL COME UP AN VISIT FRESNO TO A CAR SHOW.......


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@Apr 16 2007, 12:32 PM~7704147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 7 2007, 06:48 PM~7854541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt for the late nighterz!!!


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt for the day timerz!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

CHICANOCLOTHING WILL BE THERE :biggrin: WWWCHICANOCLOTHING.COM.......


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt for the weekenderz !!!


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## swangin_2007 (Apr 23, 2007)

dam yall look like yall won the lotto or somting with those bright ass colors man that shit is clean dog i give yall a big bang :guns:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

maybe i should just drive all the way to the show....... :uh: 


i need tickets,..........


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

COME THROUGH BEAN!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 14 2007, 06:19 PM~7902418
> *COME THROUGH BEAN!!!
> *


i was there 2 years ago,loved it.. ...

i need to find some cheap flights.... *i took vacation since febuary for this show....*   

*i cant find decent a price for flight tickets...*


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2007, 06:22 PM~7903281
> *i was there 2 years ago,loved it.. ...
> 
> i need to find some cheap flights.... i took vacation since febuary  for this show....
> ...


Expedia?..

I'll tell you one thing...this year is gonna be even better. More clubs showing up and MORE live entertainment!!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Less then 2 months away now!!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

How's it going DELEGATION C.C.? We're looking forward to see you guys roll in to our car show here in Imperial Land. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

We are really looking forward 2 attending your show :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

were all working on are rides to bust out on your show


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

New Poster for the car show!


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@May 17 2007, 02:28 PM~7925662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 7 2007, 06:48 PM~7854541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TRYING TO GET WIFE'S BURBAN FINISHED TO BUST OUT AT SHOW


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

whats up IMPERIALS! Show is almost here.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Looks like this show is going to be great!


----------



## CASUALSC.C_87EURO (May 21, 2007)

CASUALSCC WILL BE THERE 2 SUPPORT IMPERALS HOPE 2 SEE U AT OURS


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey DROPTOP4 it's going go here in Imperial Nation. We're getting everything ready for the show. So are you guys coming down the same day of the show or the night before? Let us know and we'll hook you up with the best accommodations available here in La La Land.


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey Tyrone, yeah we hope this year's show will be the best ever! I believe the most car and bike entries we ever had was around 500. We hope to surpass that number this year and then some. The entire area can accommodate around 800 + entries, gave or take.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@May 23 2007, 07:06 AM~7961609
> *Hey DROPTOP4 it's going go here in Imperial Nation.  We're getting everything ready for the show.  So are you guys coming down the same day of the show or the night before?  Let us know and we'll hook you up with the best accommodations available here in La La Land.
> *


We will be arriving early Sunday morning before the show to unload and move in. If plans change I will contact you or Al. For us it will be a 1 day thing up and back. it will be fun.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@May 22 2007, 02:25 PM~7957516
> *Looks like this show is going to be great!
> *


ALWAYS GREAT SHOW


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

GROUPE San Diego will be there :biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@May 24 2007, 09:37 PM~7974475
> *GROUPE San Diego will be there :biggrin:
> *


Welcome to Imperial Nation GROUPE San Diego!

We're looking forward to see you guys roll in to our car show and thank you for your support.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

The Imperials Car Club really appreciates everyones support and contribution to the show. We're gonna have a good time...and that time is almost here, so get those rides ready!


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIALS CAR CLUB_@Apr 16 2007, 12:32 PM~7704147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 29 2007, 11:10 PM~8004714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WHERE ALL READY TO HAVE SOME FUN IN THE SUN :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 25 2007, 04:52 PM~7979173
> *The Imperials Car Club really appreciates everyones support and  contribution to the show. We're gonna have a good time...and that time is almost here, so get those rides ready!*



NO PUN INTENDED :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 30 2007, 04:34 PM~8010128
> *NO PUN INTENDED :biggrin:
> *


THAT GOES FOR BOTH OF US!!!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 30 2007, 09:02 PM~8011594
> *THAT GOES FOR BOTH OF US!!!
> *



HA, WAY TO TURN THE TABLES :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR... LOOKING FORWARD TO GOING AGAIN :cheesy:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

LAUGHING BOY'S GOT PARKING DETAIL...HAHAHA :yes: :yes:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 31 2007, 09:40 AM~8014806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

sup IMPERIAL NATION :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@May 31 2007, 08:34 PM~8019938
> *LAUGHING BOY'S GOT PARKING DETAIL...HAHAHA :yes:  :yes:
> *


I PUT MY REQUEST FOR SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR 12 PLEASE :nicoderm:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

my ride is ready with some new upgrades  cant wait for the show


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 4 2007, 12:55 AM~8036271
> *I PUT MY REQUEST FOR SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR 12 PLEASE  :nicoderm:
> *



I KNOW EXACTLY WHERE TO LOOK FOR YOU THEN


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:0


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 3 2007, 08:55 PM~8036271
> *I PUT MY REQUEST FOR SAME SPOT AS LAST YEAR FOR 12 PLEASE  :nicoderm:
> *


  
NO PROBLEM....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

1 more month!


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

LOOKING FORWARD TO VISIT MY OLD HOOD.......... :biggrin:


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR RABBIT AMIGOS_@Apr 27 2007, 01:00 PM~7786309
> *AMIGOS SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB WILL THERE
> 
> 
> ...


 Counting the days.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 29 2007, 10:10 PM~8004714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jun 3 2007, 07:51 PM~8035369
> * sup IMPERIAL NATION  :biggrin:
> *


What's going on DELEGATION C.C.? Looking forward to your participation to our car show!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@May 31 2007, 09:40 AM~8014806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats what I'm talking about!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Big Ray Imperials (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey Newlife ELA, thanks for posting the Army Display picture.....I sent that over for the Peterson Museum display....welcome to the club....I will meet you in Hawaiian Gardens...


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks Bro!

I'm doing it right the 2nd time around :thumbsup: 

IMPERIAL FOR LIFE!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin: 
30 MORE DAYS....AND COUNTING....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin: 63 :biggrin: 63 :biggrin: 63 :biggrin: 63 :biggrin: 63 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I guess just make it a Weekend!!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 8 2007, 01:17 PM~8067596
> *:biggrin:
> 30 MORE DAYS....AND COUNTING....
> *


.......AND COUNTING :nicoderm:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jun 9 2007, 07:10 AM~8071109
> *.......AND COUNTING :nicoderm:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by guess who_@Jun 8 2007, 07:14 PM~8069072
> *:biggrin:  63 :biggrin:  63 :biggrin:  63 :biggrin:  63 :biggrin:  63 :biggrin:
> *


Little Robert, Welcome Back to the Imperials! ('bout time!)

Looking forward to see your new "3" at the show.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jun 9 2007, 08:58 AM~8071442
> *Little Robert, Welcome Back to the Imperials!  ('bout time!)
> 
> Looking forward to see your new "3" at the show.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 9 2007, 10:21 PM~8074785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KANDYLAND_@Jun 12 2007, 05:28 PM~8092737
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

cant wait... :biggrin:


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm gonna be tired as hell after this show. You guys won't hear from me for a week.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Impala's may be making the trip!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 14 2007, 03:23 PM~8105554
> *Impala's may be making the trip!
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE THEY MAKE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 14 2007, 02:23 PM~8105554
> *Impala's may be making the trip!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

what time is move-in- time


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jun 15 2007, 12:19 AM~8109177
> *what time is move-in- time
> *


5:30 AM....


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)

SWIFT CARCLUB IS GOING TO BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWIFT-CTS_@Jun 15 2007, 02:24 PM~8112220
> *SWIFT CARCLUB IS GOING TO BE IN THE HOUSE  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks for having us at your anniversary party also! call David Montes at 626-377-1364 for parking details.


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: Cant wait


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

21 MORE DAYS....


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 19 2007, 12:31 PM~8134838
> *
> 
> 
> ...




NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 19 2007, 12:31 PM~8134838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW ALSO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 20 2007, 10:38 AM~8141634
> *LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS SHOW ALSO
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 17 2007, 07:55 AM~8120715
> *21 MORE DAYS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: YOU GONNA HAVE MR PATRON O CURVO WIT YOU?


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## stilltippinvp (Aug 1, 2006)

royal riches will be in the house for sure :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jun 20 2007, 03:18 PM~8143566
> *:biggrin: YOU GONNA HAVE MR PATRON O CURVO WIT YOU?
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 19 2007, 11:31 AM~8134838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## George Sabroso (Jun 16, 2007)

Is there someone who I can interview concerning this Car Show on my radio program? If so, how can I get in contact with them.


Brown Town Radio
w/ George Sabroso
Latin Hip Hop, Chicano Rap, Reggeaton Y Mas!
Tuesday's 10am - 1pm (PST)
www.kuci.org
www.browntownradio.org (coming soon)


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by George Sabroso_@Jun 21 2007, 09:36 PM~8152051
> *Is there someone who I can interview concerning this Car Show on my radio program? If so, how can I get in contact with them.
> Brown Town Radio
> w/ George Sabroso
> ...


Send a PM to my attention with your day time phone number and someone from the Imperials will contact you regarding your request. 

Moses
Imperials Car Club
Los Angeles


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

LOTTA CLUBS ARE COMING. THIS ONE IS GOING TO BE PACKED.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

Me & the Riviera will be there!
~M~


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Jun 22 2007, 09:48 PM~8159215
> *:biggrin:
> *


you ready fool :biggrin:road trip :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by marcoman+Jun 23 2007, 03:20 PM~8162383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you guys in a couple of weeks


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WHATS UP IMPERIAL NATION WE GOT 7 RIDES COMING DOWN  :biggrin: 
WERE READY


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 24 2007, 09:24 AM~8165558
> *WHATS UP IMPERIAL NATION WE GOT 7 RIDES COMING DOWN   :biggrin:
> WERE READY
> *


Thanks for the 411 ESIDECADDY. Imperial Nation is doing great, thank you. We're finalizing all the logistics, entertainment, food, etc. for this event. Getting everything ready for what we think has the potential for being the "Show of the Year" down here for both participants and spectators! 

By the way are all 7 Eastside C.C. rides being transported on a "multi car carrier?" If so, please let us know so we can arrange the best parking location for that carrier. Thanks!

Imperial Nation


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Jun 23 2007, 03:20 PM~8162383
> *Me & the Riviera will be there!
> ~M~
> *


Hey Marco, how's it going, long time no hear bro. This is Moses, 'member me, u 'member. Too bad you couldn't make it to our car show earlier this year at the school we both went to...the "Big, Bad Ranch", El Rancho H.S., Pico Rivera. It turned out pretty good for the 1st time ever having a show there. Next year it's going to be on the campus lawn to accomodate more cars. Anyway, looking forward to seeing you and your Riv in Hawaiian Gardens on July 8th. Till then, take care and talk to you soon.

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jun 24 2007, 11:29 AM~8165846
> *Thanks for the 411 ESIDECADDY.  Imperial Nation is doing great, thank you.  We're finalizing all the logistics, entertainment, food, etc. for this event.  Getting everything ready for what we think has the potential for being the "Show of the Year" down here for both participants and spectators!
> 
> By the way are all 7 Eastside C.C. rides being transported on a "multi car carrier?"  If so, please let us know so we can arrange the best parking location for that carrier.  Thanks!
> ...


yes we are coming down in a multi car transport we are leaving fresno about 2 a.m and should be in LA in 4 hours


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 24 2007, 03:22 PM~8167153
> *yes we are coming down in a multi car transport we are leaving fresno about 2 a.m and should be in LA in 4 hours
> *


Got it homie! When you arrive at the show have your tranport driver go all the way to back side of Elaine Avenue untill it turn's into a dead end. There will be someone there to guide you in and show you where to park the transport. That's where you can off load your rides.

:thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 24 2007, 09:24 AM~8165558
> *WHATS UP IMPERIAL NATION WE GOT 7 RIDES COMING DOWN   :biggrin:
> WERE READY
> *


Now, this is going to be a real head turner. "Eastside" I'm gonna have to get this pic. See you in LA. :biggrin:


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 24 2007, 09:24 AM~8165558
> *WHATS UP IMPERIAL NATION WE GOT 7 RIDES COMING DOWN   :biggrin:
> WERE READY
> *


This should be a good show, I'm going to try to make this show and take some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jun 24 2007, 04:22 PM~8167153
> *yes we are coming down in a multi car transport we are leaving fresno about 2 a.m and should be in LA in 4 hours
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 going to have to go to this show. cen cali respresten hard


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

gettin' ready.


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 25 2007, 06:39 AM~8170276
> *gettin' ready.
> *


WAS THERE LAST YEAR, IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jun 23 2007, 10:03 PM~8164316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALWAYS GREAT MUSIC


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

AND THE GREAT SHOWS JUST KEEP COMIN  

see ya guys soon


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jun 23 2007, 06:10 PM~8163064
> *you ready fool  :biggrin: road trip :0
> *


Im alwayz ready


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TECHNIQUES will be representing from almost every chapter. Look for the big blue banners flying high in the air.*


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

DELEGATION C.C CENTRAL CAL READY 2 ROLL :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 25 2007, 03:20 PM~8173402
> *TECHNIQUES will be representing from almost every chapter.  Look for the big blue banners flying high in the air.
> *


Hey Pete how's it going? We'll see you and all of Techniques in 2 weeks at your usual "luxury suite"....under the shade!


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jun 25 2007, 06:56 PM~8174978
> * DELEGATION C.C CENTRAL CAL READY 2 ROLL :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


How's it going Delegation. Imperial Nation is looking forward to meeting you guys in person and to thank you for your participation and long journey down here. *CENTRAL CAL* will definitely be *In Da House!!! *

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

no problem thanks for having us, we have been looking forward for this show,cant wait the rides are loooking good and ready to roll


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KANDYLAND_@Jan 10 2007, 12:30 AM~6949553
> *:thumbsup:
> *


that show is always good ill be there toooo... :biggrin: taking gangzta boogie


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 20 2007, 08:55 PM~8145473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 10 2007, 05:56 PM~8078388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jun 27 2007, 10:19 AM~8186979
> *Can't wait  :biggrin:
> *


get that cylinder fixed! i dont wanna be behind you on the freeway and see sparks flying all over the road again!! :biggrin:


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

show is almost here.


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 27 2007, 10:38 AM~8187493
> *get that cylinder fixed! i dont wanna be behind you on the freeway and see sparks flying all over the road again!!  :biggrin:
> *


AT LEAST WE TAKE OUR CARS FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Almost here!!!!!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Looking forward to being with the homies for the weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixduece619_@Jun 29 2007, 10:09 PM~8206322
> *ttt
> *


Looking forward to see *GROUPE* San Diego at our show! Thanks for your support, participation and for making the trip to Hawaiian Gardens!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

Can't wait, just booked my hotel today, coming all the way from Stockton to check out a great show and take some pics. :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Jun 30 2007, 12:05 PM~8208862
> *Can't wait, just booked my hotel today, coming all the way from Stockton to check out a great show and take some pics. :biggrin:
> *


Welcome to Imperial Nation Pete Dogg. Have a safe trip down here and stop by and say hello to all of us. We want to thank you personally for coming all the down here to check out what is going to be our best show ever!

:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 1 2007, 02:28 AM~8211934
> *Welcome to Imperial Nation Pete Dogg.  Have a safe trip down here and stop by and say hello to all of us.  We want to thank you personally for coming all the down here to check out what is going to be our best show ever!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


This is my second trip this year to a Southern California Show and I admire all the tight rides down there. Glad to see East Side is representing Northern Cali, will stop by to say hello and take a club picture of you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

DELEGATION IS READY TO REP FOR THE CENTRAL VALLEY   WE HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOWARD FOR THIS SHOW, CANT WAIT I KNOW ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 1 2007, 11:23 AM~8212987
> *DELEGATION IS READY TO REP FOR THE CENTRAL VALLEY    WE HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOWARD FOR THIS SHOW, CANT WAIT I KNOW ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW
> *


Hey waz up RICKS-94 CADDY. Again looking forward to see *DELEGATION C.C.* roll in 1 week from today! See you guyz soon!

 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Whats hatnin' everybody!!! It's gonna be great to see so many cars that Los Angeles does not see that often. Many people are looking forward to it.


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

*7*


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## 94sweetcaddy (May 13, 2006)

I'LL BE THERE TOO :cheesy:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Elite Will Be in The House!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Jul 2 2007, 01:04 PM~8219297
> *Elite Will Be in The House!!! :biggrin:
> *


A big 'shout out' and :thumbsup: to *ELITE C.C.* for participating at our show next Sunday. Thanks for your support and welcome to Imperial Nation!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TECHNIQUES will be representing big time With members coming from clear out of state and boy do I mean out of state. We have been attending this car show since the begining and alll its done is get bigger and better ever year. Much props to the IMPERIALS Los Angeles car shows which help the community. *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TECHNIQUES will be representing big time With members coming from clear out of state and boy do I mean out of state. We have been attending this car show since the begining and alll its done is get bigger and better ever year. Much props to the IMPERIALS Los Angeles car shows which help the community. *


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Looks like I'm headed to LA with Juapo 57. :biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 2 2007, 04:13 PM~8220535
> *TECHNIQUES will be representing big time With members coming from clear out of state and boy do I mean out of state.  We have been attending this car show since the begining and alll its done is get bigger and better ever year.  Much props to the IMPERIALS Los Angeles car shows which help the community.
> *


Thank You Pete and *TECHNIQUES* for your participation and support year in and year out! The count down is on....T-minus 6 days and counting! See you guyz soon! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: DA BLACK & BLUE WILL BE COMMING THRU BRATHAS!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

started cleaning up the wagon today you can count on Tru Gamers being at the show. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guess who_@Jul 1 2007, 02:09 PM~8213546
> *6 *


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

*5*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

THIS IS GONNA BE EVEN BIGGER THAN I EXPECTED...DAMNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jul 2 2007, 10:11 PM~8223448
> *started cleaning up the wagon today you can count on Tru Gamers being at the show.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 2 2007, 04:05 PM~8220486
> *A big 'shout out' and  :thumbsup: to ELITE C.C. for participating at our show next Sunday.  Thanks for your support and welcome to Imperial Nation!
> *


Thanks Bro...  
Big ups to Imperials For puttin it Down!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 17 2007, 07:55 AM~8120715
> *21 MORE DAYS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 10 2007, 04:23 PM~6954831
> *I was looking around for you to!
> 
> Here's a few pics from last year's show....
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 22 2007, 11:09 PM~7333084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 20 2007, 08:55 PM~8145473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

CAN'T WAIT TIL SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jul 2 2007, 09:58 PM~8223321
> *:biggrin: DA BLACK & BLUE WILL BE COMMING THRU BRATHAS!!!!!!!!
> *


We knew we can always count on *TOGETHER C.C.* representing hard at our show. A big :thumbsup: for all the guyz wearing da *BLACK* & *BLUE*!

See you on Super Sunday!


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 3 2007, 08:31 AM~8225257
> *TTT MAJESTICS  WILL BE  THERE
> *


Thank's *MAJESTICS* for your participation and support. Both our clubs go way back in the day to include showing our cars at the old "R & G Canning" car shows and in the movie "Boulevard Nights." Lot's of history and good memories. See you guyz next Sunday!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tcortez13 (Oct 16, 2006)

Latina Gear Models will be there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a few more days...can't wait......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

any info on hotels or anything going on saturday night would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE THERES GONNA BE A WHOLE LOT OF PEOPLE ATTENDING THIS ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Duke of Earl (Oct 6, 2004)

for your viewing ,Photographic, and Magazine coverage. The following Professional models will be in attendance at the day of the show, so bring your cameras.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 3 2007, 10:44 PM~8231514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 3 2007, 01:12 AM~8224360
> *:biggrin:
> *


you better start reppin the club you roll with :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jul 3 2007, 11:23 PM~8231858
> *you better start reppin the club you roll with :thumbsup:
> *



its on my back cant rep any harder than that


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jul 3 2007, 03:59 PM~8228596
> *any info on hotels or anything going on saturday night would be greatly appreciated...
> *


Hey Toro, here are a couple of Hotel Links near the car show that you can check out. These are what you can call 2 or 3 star hotels and they are all located within 5 or 6 miles to the car show, or closer. Of course there are other "non-listed" hotels (i.e. Hotel 6, etc.) located on Carson Ave., in Hawaiin Gardens and Cypress that you would have to check for availability the same day you check in. The link below lists several hotels near the car show.

http://reservations.hotel-guides.us/nexres...Go.x=51&Go.y=13

However, I personally recommend the *"COURTYARD BY MARRIOTT"* hotel in the city of Cypress. I work near by that hotel and it's not too costly, around $84.00 per night. It would take you about 7 minutes to get from the Marriott Hotel to the car show. The link to the Courtyard by Marrioitt hotel is below. 

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/lgbc...-orange-county/

Good luck Toro and see you this Sunday. It's going to be happening!


:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jul 2 2007, 10:11 PM~8223448
> *started cleaning up the wagon today you can count on Tru Gamers being at the show.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Welcome to Imperial Nation *Tru Gamers C.C.*! A big :thumbsup: and Thanks to you guyz for coming down to our show. Man *CENTRAL CAL* is definitely representing hard and big time this coming Sunday! 

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 4 2007, 02:58 AM~8232385
> *Hey Toro, here are a couple of Hotel Links near the car show that you can check out.  These are what you can call 2 or 3 star hotels and they are all located within  5 or 6 miles to the car show, or closer.  Of course there are other "non-listed" hotels (i.e. Hotel 6, etc.) located on Carson Ave., in Hawaiin Gardens and Cypress that you would have to check for availability the same day you check in.  The link below lists several hotels near the car show.
> 
> http://reservations.hotel-guides.us/nexres...Go.x=51&Go.y=13
> ...


thanks on the info bro....I think the Marriott sounds good......after a 6 hour drive a comfortable bed sounds great...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Duke of Earl_@Jul 3 2007, 10:20 PM~8230927
> *for your viewing ,Photographic, and Magazine coverage.  The following Professional models will be in attendance at the day of the show, so bring your cameras.
> 
> 
> ...



you know Impalas Magazine will be catching them with their lenses....


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

*4*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

GET THEM RIDES READY!!!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: we are ready to roll


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I will know tomorrow, but it looks like LO*LYSTICS could be making their first Southern Cal show this weekend.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 4 2007, 11:51 PM~8237382
> *I will know tomorrow, but it looks like LO*LYSTICS could be making their first Southern Cal show this weekend.
> *


You guys are more than welcome at our event. This is anticipated to be one of the best shows and turn-outs in Southern Ca. in a while. Many clubs are expected to come from all of California and the South West. I'm sure we (Imperials) will have our work cut out for us as we count down the days! :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2007, 01:19 AM~8237803
> *You guys are more than welcome at our event. This is anticipated to be one of the best shows and turn-outs in Southern Ca. in a while. Many clubs are expected to come from all of California and the South West. I'm sure we (Imperials) will have our work cut out for us as we count down the days! :biggrin:
> *


That is why we are not trying to miss this event.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Chuck from NM Imperials will be headed out to LA with his beatiful 59. I've seen it layed and it looks sweet. :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

HOWS THE WEATHER GOING TO BE BECAUSE ITS GOING TO ABOUT 102 HERE IN FRESNO :uh:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Jul 5 2007, 12:58 PM~8240718
> *HOWS THE WEATHER GOING TO BE BECAUSE ITS GOING TO ABOUT 102 HERE IN FRESNO :uh:
> *


It will be hot enough, so bring the ice chest! :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 5 2007, 02:32 PM~8241364
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Don't worry Bean, I'll have pictures for you after I recuperate 2-3 days later.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2007, 03:25 PM~8241705
> *It will be hot enough, so bring the ice chest! :biggrin:
> *



WELL HOT FOR YOU PEOPLE IS LIKE 90 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

DISTINGUISHED WILL BE IN FULL EFFECT!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 5 2007, 03:33 PM~8241766
> *WELL HOT FOR YOU PEOPLE IS LIKE 90  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT'CHA MEAN "YOU PEOPLE"!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

BATTERIES ARE CHARGED.............WAXING THE RAFA...........


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2007, 04:00 PM~8241989
> *WHAT'CHA MEAN "YOU PEOPLE"!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *



SO CAL PEOPLE


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

How much is the admission??


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Jul 5 2007, 03:40 PM~8241841
> *DISTINGUISHED WILL BE IN FULL EFFECT!!!!
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG+Jul 5 2007, 03:40 PM~8241841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$5.00 for adults.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG+Jul 5 2007, 03:40 PM~8241841-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$5.00 for adults.


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

WHATS UP IMPERIAL NATION. EASTSIDE IS GETTING THE CARS READY FOR THIS SUNDAY. LOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD SHOW, AND FINALLY PUT THE FACES BEHIND THE LIL NAMES.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

ILL BE OUT THERE TO CF


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt THIS SUNDAY!!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4+Jul 5 2007, 05:12 PM~8242514-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT..ALL THE LAYITLOW HOMIES ARE COMING! DON'T FORGET YOUR COOLERS AND GRILLS! :biggrin:


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Jul 5 2007, 05:12 PM~8242514
> *WHATS UP IMPERIAL NATION.  EASTSIDE IS GETTING THE CARS READY FOR THIS SUNDAY.  LOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD SHOW, AND FINALLY PUT THE FACES BEHIND THE LIL NAMES.
> *


Can't wait


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

NEW STYLE COMIN DOWN...


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

CANT WAIT! THINK I MITE CALL IN SICK TOMMOROW :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2007, 05:08 PM~8242497
> *Thanks for coming Mick, Alex, Dave and the rest! Distinguished in the house!
> :biggrin:
> 
> *


ANY TIME HOMIE!!! C U SUNDAY!!!!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Jul 5 2007, 05:12 PM~8242514
> *WHATS UP IMPERIAL NATION.  EASTSIDE IS GETTING THE CARS READY FOR THIS SUNDAY.  LOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD SHOW, AND FINALLY PUT THE FACES BEHIND THE LIL NAMES.
> *


LOOK OUT FOR US HOMIE!!! STOP AND SAY QVO!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Jul 5 2007, 04:09 PM~8242075
> *BATTERIES ARE CHARGED.............WAXING THE RAFA...........
> *



i can picture Every womans wish out on the lawn, under a tree, a orange extension cord going in the trunk, and the smell of BBQ, while waxing the ranfla. What a life :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 5 2007, 05:16 PM~8242540
> *ILL BE OUT THERE TO CF
> *


o damn, we have to have a couple tall cans :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 5 2007, 05:27 PM~8241714
> *Don't worry Bean, I'll have pictures for you after I recuperate 2-3 days later.
> *


its not the same....i wish i was there....   :tears: :tears: :banghead:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 4 2007, 11:51 PM~8237382
> *I will know tomorrow, but it looks like LO*LYSTICS could be making their first Southern Cal show this weekend.
> *


This is some GANGSTER SHIET :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

All the way from West Sac Broderick. Now that is support!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

64 rag, Raj


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

We would like to see Imperials in NorCal September :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328562


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 5 2007, 09:39 PM~8245105
> *64 rag, Raj
> 
> 
> ...


It's on we will be down their Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 5 2007, 10:45 PM~8245144
> *It's on we will be down their Sunday. :biggrin:
> *


thats cool Raj, you guys are down for the travels. Drive safe, drive slow, be cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

maybe I'll drag my bucket over there. I could win best under construction :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin: I'LL BE THEIR. :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 5 2007, 09:48 PM~8245180
> *maybe I'll drag my bucket over there. I could win best under construction :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 5 2007, 09:47 PM~8245160
> *thats cool Raj, you guys are down for the travels. Drive safe, drive slow, be cool.  :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait, he hope we can get some Southern Cal rides to our show.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 5 2007, 11:03 PM~8245256
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *



shit, seeing everyone else rollin is killin me :0 Maybe some 1 will let me park their car :biggrin:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

getting ready .....foe this show .. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DIPPINIT, *NEWLIFE ELA*, jaycee


hahaha I was just gonna call you to, but i thought you would be sleeping already


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 5 2007, 11:03 PM~8245256
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


I will be in a candy root beer 63 on gold 20's :0 :0 Be on the lookout. It won't be hard ot notice


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 5 2007, 10:17 PM~8245342
> *shit, seeing everyone else rollin is killin me  :0   Maybe some 1 will let me park their car :biggrin:
> *


TELL ME ABOUT IT, I CAN'T EVEN PULL OUT THE CANDY PAINTED OLD RANFLA THAT BEEN SITTING IN THE GARAGE FOR A FEW YEAR NOW.....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 5 2007, 09:37 PM~8245085
> *All the way from West Sac Broderick. Now that is support!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 5 2007, 10:32 PM~8245454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT CHINITAS TO!!! OH YEAH HOMITO.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Jul 5 2007, 05:12 PM~8242514
> *WHATS UP IMPERIAL NATION.  EASTSIDE IS GETTING THE CARS READY FOR THIS SUNDAY.  LOOKING FORWARD TO A GOOD SHOW, AND FINALLY PUT THE FACES BEHIND THE LIL NAMES.
> *


Ditto! See you guys soon!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 5 2007, 03:33 PM~8241766
> *WELL HOT FOR YOU PEOPLE IS LIKE 90  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, your right SUPREME69, 90 degrees plus here is like being in Iraq. But the forecast for this coming Sunday in the city of Hawaiian Gardens is a "comfortable" 84 degrees. It is closer to the beach than downtown Los Angeles, so it's not as hot. The car show itself on the other hand, will be smokin'! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Just leaving Phoenix. Man its hot!!! 106 at 6am in the morning! :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 5 2007, 11:32 PM~8245454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CHAAAAAA!!!


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## al.groupeoc (Mar 25, 2007)

Have a great show, brothers!


From the 

GROUPE C.C.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 6 2007, 12:15 AM~8245330
> *
> *


Should have gone to Cali for your show/picnic.. :0 Rain for the last 3 weeks straight..

Dallas Lowriders CC, Sorry Picnic CANCELED. The parks dept called and said the park is soaked. They have provided me with 3 new dates. Were looking at Aug 29.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Jul 5 2007, 10:27 PM~8245002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



84 degrees i can handle that :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

1 1/2 MORE DAYS!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 5 2007, 11:32 PM~8245454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE TO SEE SOME SHIT LIKE THIS SUNDAY!!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 5 2007, 11:43 PM~8245517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND THIS!!!!!!!!!!!  :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

:worship:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 6 2007, 02:08 PM~8249901
> *1 1/2 MORE DAYS!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 6 2007, 01:32 AM~8245454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i was there for that.....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just got done washing and waxing the ride. Put it on the trailer tomorrow morning, should be in Southern Cal by the afternoon.


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by al.groupeoc_@Jul 6 2007, 10:52 AM~8248208
> *Have a great show, brothers!
> From the
> 
> ...


THANKS!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 7 2007, 10:35 PM~6930216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How late can you go ...to put your car in


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@Jul 7 2007, 08:59 AM~8253819
> *How late can you go ...to put your car in
> *


NO LATER THAN 10:30 AM....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

*1/2 DAY....*


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## Sanchez 1 (Dec 16, 2003)

whats the start and end time for this show. i got church at 12:30 to 1:30


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: AYE LOS MIRAMOS EN LA MANIANA.....


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

On behalf of the Imperials Car Club we want to wish everyone a safe and pleasant trip to our car show tomorrow from throughout the land. This event has indeed become much bigger than we had anticipated. But we are ready, willing and able to accomodate everyone! We only ask for everyone to be patient entering your vehicles and bikes tomorrow morning.

We will have *2* entrances to the show. The *"FRONT"* entrance is for *"SAME DAY REGISTRATION"* and the *"BACK"* entrance is for *"PRE-REGISTERED" *. There will also be 3 Transport/Carriers from 3 different clubs bringing their cars. Those 3 Transports will be parked in the end of *ELAINE AVE*. where it turns into a dead end.

Enjoy the day, all the festivities and be part of Imperials History in what could end up being the *"Super Bowl of all Car Shows"* for L.A. and Orange counties this year! We thank each and everyone one of you for your support, participation and attendance. God Bless You All!

*Imperials Car Club
Los Angeles
*
:angel:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 7 2007, 01:05 PM~8254621
> *On behalf of the Imperials Car Club we want to wish everyone a safe and pleasant trip to our car show tomorrow from throughout the land.  This event has indeed become much bigger than we had anticipated. But we are ready, willing and able to accomodate everyone!  We only ask for everyone to be patient entering your vehicles and bikes tomorrow morning.
> 
> We will have 2 entrances to the show.  The "FRONT" entrance is for "SAME DAY REGISTRATION" and the "BACK" entrance is for "PRE-REGISTERED" .  There will also be 3 Transport/Carriers from 3 different clubs bringing their cars.  Those 3 Transports will be parked in the end of ELAINE AVE. where it turns into a dead end.
> ...


Pajaro said it.

Noting to do now except put the finishing details on those rides and get some rest. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

CANT WAIT FOR TOMORROW SEE ALL OF YOU THERE  ~KINGS-OF-KINGS~


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry we won't be able to show any cars tomorrow but we will stop by and kick it with everyone!!!

Can't wait, just bummed were not showing....... There is all way next year....


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

Hope to see everyone tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al+Jul 7 2007, 05:09 PM~8255699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a safe road trip


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:uh: COUPLE OF HOURS TO GO, :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm just chilling..I'll be there at the crack of dawn. Theirs guys on the freeway coming as I write this.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

we'll be leaving at midnight from fresno see everybody in the morning  
everyone have a safe trip


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 7 2007, 07:25 PM~8256724
> *we'll be leaving at midnight from fresno see everybody in the morning
> everyone have a safe trip
> *


I'LL SEE ALL OF YALL IN THE MORNING...


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

my first time up there looking forward to a good time


----------



## *TEJAS{DRPTOP-63}* (May 22, 2007)

You guys be safe, weather your driving or hauling your rides.
(Looking good Imperials!) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Time to get some sleep..be safe homies..see you in a while.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*can anyone post the pictures live from the show tomorrow...???????*


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 7 2007, 10:06 PM~8257192
> *can anyone post the pictures live from the show tomorrow...???????
> *


Sure, I will have a webcam on my forehead. I am rollin in my buddy 63, so should be nice. I forgot what a 63 dash looks like. Anyone have a pic of one?? :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Jul 7 2007, 10:35 PM~8257326
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



yah, Joe, you need real time programming, or Tevo, so Bean can watch the show :biggrin:


----------



## biggauce (Jul 3, 2007)

KALI RIDAZ BRIDGETOWN SGV SO,CALI WILL BE THERE 4 SUR


----------



## RICKS84ELCO (Mar 29, 2007)

ill come support


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

DELEGATION C.C LEAVING IN HALF HOUR SEE YOU GUYS IN A LITTLE BIT


----------



## Tribal_Tricks_Cadi (Mar 9, 2007)

EASTSIDE IS ON IT'S WAY !!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

see you guys there leaving now :uh: :uh: :uh: 


*CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.*


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

getting ready


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tribal_Tricks_Cadi_@Jul 8 2007, 01:12 AM~8258087
> *EASTSIDE IS ON IT'S WAY !!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: DAMMM,THAT BE LOOKIN HELLA TIGHT,DUE TO UNFORTUNATE SITUATION,I WON'T BE THIER,BUT MY MEMBERS ARE TAKING MINE AND THE MRS'S RYDES,AND ALSO THE PREZ'S RYDE,SO AS I FINISH TYPING THIS ,SANTANA IS ON ITS WAY TOO... :biggrin: ....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*dam..... who's not going to the show......???

it looks like everyone is going...*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 8 2007, 08:56 AM~8258641
> *dam..... who's not going to the show......???
> 
> it looks like everyone is going...
> *


This is a big event here in Cali


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tribal_Tricks_Cadi_@Jul 8 2007, 02:12 AM~8258087
> *EASTSIDE IS ON IT'S WAY !!
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!


----------



## dartistic (Jul 2, 2007)

x2 :0


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Jul 8 2007, 07:51 AM~8258431
> *:uh: DAMMM,THAT BE LOOKIN HELLA TIGHT,DUE TO UNFORTUNATE SITUATION,I WON'T BE THIER,BUT MY MEMBERS ARE TAKING MINE AND THE MRS'S RYDES,AND ALSO THE PREZ'S RYDE,SO AS I FINISH TYPING THIS ,SANTANA IS ON ITS WAY TOO... :biggrin: ....
> 
> 
> ...



hey vic,hope everything is cool homie.show was one for the history books.thanks IMPERIALS for a badass show.nice meeting you Laughing Boy :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HOPE THE TURN OUT IS BIGGERT THEN EVER, WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THEIRE, BUT TAKIN A 2YEAR/3YEAR OLD LITTLE BOYZ TO A CAR SHOW IS 2MUCH FOR ME  IN THIS 100DEG SUNNY CALI DAY


----------



## Velveeta00 (Jul 6, 2007)

already


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

Good turn out today,there were alot of nice cars that came out. :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

in not from america so dont know that the time is there... in how many hours should we be expecting pics???


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

heres one pix its my boy who loves that 3 wheel action "free wheel" in his words. :roflmao: great show imperials :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS UP IMPERIALS!!  THANKS FOR A GREAT TIME!!
GOOD TURN OUT!!! WHAT CRENSHAWS FINEST!
PLEASURE TO MEET YOU HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 8 2007, 07:08 PM~8261681
> *heres one pix its my boy who loves that 3 wheel action "free wheel" in his words. :roflmao: great show imperials  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

JUST WALKED IN THE DOOR. ILL BE POSTING MY PICS IN POST YOUR RIDES IN A BIT  

CRENSHAWS FINEST, NEWLIFE ELA NICE TO MEET YOU GUYS SEE YOU FOR SURE NEXT YEAR

79REGAL NICE TO MEET YOU TOO.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Just got home. 1 thing to say





































































Bean missed out :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

great show..nothing but love from GROUPE C.C San Diego :thumbsup:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

Damn, I'm tired!

I took a cruize down Whittier Blvd in my way home. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Imperials did a great job on this show. Like someone said, this will go down in the books :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Carnales Unidos C.C.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 8 2007, 08:39 PM~8262356
> *Imperials did a great job on this show. Like someone said, this will go down in the books :0
> *



WHAT HAPPEN TO MY PEPSI :dunno: :biggrin: NEXT TIME I GUESS  :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: NorCal75, SUPREME69, BIG MICK-DOGG, dwn466, WESTMINSTER*OC, Duke of Earl

whch one of you has the pics?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 8 2007, 09:01 PM~8262554
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO MY PEPSI :dunno:  :biggrin: NEXT TIME I GUESS   :biggrin:
> *


yeah, WTF?? I missed you there I guess. i was at the bbq all day :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75+Jul 8 2007, 09:02 PM~8262562-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I GOT THE PICS ILL BE UPLOADING THEM RIGHT NOW AND I WAS RIGHT NEXT TO TOGETHER CAR CLUB, ROLLED UP IN THE 59 WAGON.


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

A FEW PICS I TOOK...
http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa9/HGSHOW/

GREAT SHOW..


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 8 2007, 09:05 PM~8262585
> *I GOT THE PICS ILL BE UPLOADING THEM RIGHT NOW AND I WAS RIGHT NEXT TO TOGETHER CAR CLUB, ROLLED UP IN THE 59 WAGON.
> *


WAS THAT THE WAGON WITH THE ETCHING ON THE REAR WINDOWS..?
THAT WAS A BAD ASS WAGON..


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 8 2007, 08:38 PM~8262351
> *Damn, I'm tired!
> 
> I took a cruize down Whittier Blvd in my way home. :thumbsup:
> *




Albert....it was good seeing you and I had a real good time....I am happy for you guys....Imperials looked good and showed strong!  

Look forward to seeing you at PREMIER'S show in September!

Laughing Boy, it was nice meeting you..you guys did a good job!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Jul 8 2007, 09:11 PM~8262633
> *WAS THAT THE WAGON WITH THE ETCHING ON THE REAR WINDOWS..?
> THAT WAS A BAD ASS WAGON..
> *



yes sir it was. yeah he gots a few tricks up his sleeve for next year :0


----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

BIG PROPS TO IMPERIALS FOR THROWING THE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR.
THE SHOW WAS PACKED WITH ALOT OF  BADD ASS RIDES.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Jul 8 2007, 09:10 PM~8262623
> *A FEW PICS I TOOK...
> http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa9/HGSHOW/
> 
> ...



Cool pics, glad to see some nor cal rides made it down there!


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 8 2007, 09:11 PM~8262641
> *yes sir it was. yeah he gots a few tricks up his sleeve for next year :0
> *


DIDNT HEAR YOU BUMPIN THEM BAD ASS FUNK JAMS THOUGH...
JUS FOR THAT YOUR GONNA HAVE TO POST MORE SONGS UP IN THE FUNK TOPIC.. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Jul 8 2007, 09:36 PM~8262828
> *DIDNT HEAR YOU BUMPIN THEM BAD ASS FUNK JAMS THOUGH...
> JUS FOR THAT YOUR GONNA HAVE TO POST MORE SONGS UP IN THE FUNK TOPIC.. :biggrin:
> *



yeah i was disappointed too. he forgot his boombox and he didnt wanna drain his car battery.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 8 2007, 09:28 PM~8262771
> *Cool pics, glad to see some nor cal rides made it down there!
> 
> 
> *



central cal and nor-cal were out there strong. 1 lo-lystics, 1 new style, 3 delegation, 1 tru gamer, 7 eastside. thats just the cars not the members that were there. there was alot of members out there showing strong


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 8 2007, 09:03 PM~8262566
> *yeah, WTF?? I missed you there I guess. i was at the bbq all day :biggrin:
> *


what happened bro, didnt see you :dunno: what you hidden from us for??? :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Jul 8 2007, 08:34 PM~8262311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 8 2007, 09:40 PM~8262869
> *central cal and nor-cal were out there strong. 1 lo-lystics, 1 new style, 3 delegation, 1 tru gamer, 7 eastside. thats just the cars not the members that were there. there was alot of members out there showing strong
> *


 :thumbsup: Nor Cal was strong!! It was good to see TruGamers and Angel from Eastside!! Hope you all have a safe trip back!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 8 2007, 09:41 PM~8262888
> *what happened bro, didnt see you  :dunno: what you hidden from us for??? :biggrin:
> *


X2...NO CALL WTF


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 8 2007, 09:42 PM~8262902
> *:thumbsup:  Nor Cal was strong!!  It was good to see TruGamers and Angel from Eastside!!  Hope you all have a safe trip back!!!
> *



yeah we had a safe trip back got in a couple hours ago.


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

IF ANYBODY JUST WANT TO POST MORE PICS IN THE PHOTOBUCKET I USED JUST LET ME KNOW ILL GIVE YOU THE ID AND PASSWORD..
THEN ALL THE PICS CAN BE IN ONE SPOT.. :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: 79regal, Pete Dogg, J.M.D, Bird, SUPREME69, NorCal75, TECHNIQUES, Eryk, OG '50 FLEETLINE, Mr.Outstanding64



:uh: :wave:


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Jul 8 2007, 09:10 PM~8262623
> *A FEW PICS I TOOK...
> http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa9/HGSHOW/
> 
> ...


PHOTOBUCKET IS RIGHT HERE.. IF YOU WANNA ADD TO IT LET ME KNOW..


----------



## StUnNiNg CaR cLuB (Feb 21, 2007)

Props to Imperials Car Club....Bad Ass Show!!!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

pics from westminster


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 8 2007, 10:11 PM~8263230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


jesus christ those tits are fucking huge! :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 8 2007, 09:41 PM~8262888
> *what happened bro, didnt see you  :dunno: what you hidden from us for??? :biggrin:
> *



I didn't see you guys or Supreme 69  
next show.


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jul 8 2007, 10:15 PM~8263286
> *jesus christ those tits are fucking huge! :0
> *


SHE FLASHED ONCE AND SECURITY STOPPED HER.. :angry:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 8 2007, 09:42 PM~8262902
> *:thumbsup:  Nor Cal was strong!!  It was good to see TruGamers and Angel from Eastside!!  Hope you all have a safe trip back!!!
> *


And still had time to cruise Kings Canyon 2 hours


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jul 8 2007, 10:45 PM~8263501
> *And still had time to cruise Kings Canyon 2 hours
> *


Glad you made it back safely!! See you all soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

HERES THE LINK TO MY PICS I TOOK  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=349395


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dartistic_@Jul 8 2007, 10:43 PM~8263482
> *:uh: AND NOBODY TOOK THOSE PICS? :0
> *


SHE FLASHED SO FAST.. AND DIGITALS DONT CLICK FAST ENOUGH.. :angry: 
MY EYES WORKED FINE THOUGH.. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 9 2007, 05:47 AM~8263516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

THESE MILK BUBBLES WERE MAKING ME THIRSTY


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 8 2007, 10:07 PM~8263693
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK JESSE JR. ,DAVID, AND THE REST OF THE IMPERIALS FOR THROWING A GREAT SHOW .MOVE IN WENT SMOOTH AND WAS JAMMED PACK WITH CALI'S FINEST CARS .IF YOU MISSED THE SHOW YOU MISSED OUT ON ONE OF THE BEST SHOW THIS YEAR


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

THIS ONE GOES OUT TO MY CARNALES UNIDOS FELLAS....


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

EASTSIDE C.C. HAD A VERY NICE TIME AT THE SHOW WOULD LIKE TO THANK THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB FOR A GREAT SHOW  WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR FOR SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

It was a real good show 2bad i forgot my camera there was alot of nice cars :biggrin: beautiful woman and good weather Congratulations to everyone who placed.Thanks to Delegation Cen Cal. Eastside showed strong. Imperials had some nice cars.Gypsty Rose still looks good after all these years. SouthSide had alot of beautiful Converts it was s real good show :thumbsup:


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

THIS SHOW WAS COOL .I SEEN SOME VERY NICE RIDES OUT THERE. HERE ARE A FEW FLICS. uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

SORRY ABOUT THE DOUBLE POST


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## gordo56 (Oct 20, 2005)

good show I wish I was there. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

I would like to personally thank all the clubs that came out to support our show. 
This is what it's all about. Lowriding was well represented yesterday. The best thing the kids from Hawaiin Gardens sport programs will benefit from all the proceeds!


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

WELL SAID................ :thumbsup:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

Thee Imperials car club and City of Hawaiian Gardens would like to thank everyone who participated and attended our 7th Annual Car Show yesterday. It indeed turned out to be a record breaking event for us and exceeded even our expectations. The preliminary numbers for our car show were over 1,000 entries that included over 700 cars! And judging by all the smiles and camaraderie going on between all the people and car clubs, everyone appeared to have a great time! Especially checking out all the beautiful rides, beautiful people, eating some great B.B.Q. comida or "shaking a shankla" when Soto and Rocky Padilla were jamming together! That was some bad old school jams they played. Soto Rocks!

The bottom line is, our show would have not been this successful and great if not for all the solo riders, bikers, rods, customs, speciality cars, solo bicycles, bicycle clubs and of course, *ALL THE CAR CLUBS* who came from near and far. You guys made the show!!! :thumbsup: 

Again, we thank you all for your support and look forward to seeing all of you once again at our *8th Annual Benefit Car Show in 2008*.

Keep on Cruzin' and will see you at the San Diego Super Indoor Custom Car Show on Labor Day Weekend.

*Imperials
Los Angeles*


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

The show was off the hook. Thanks.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

ON BEHALF OF THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB OF LOS ANGELES AND THE CITY OF HAWAIIAN GARDENS, WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL VENDORS, EXHIBITORS, CLUBS, AND SPECTATORS THAT MADE THIS RECORD BREAKING EVENT A SUCCESS....

THANK YOU


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I had a GREEEEEEEEEEEEEAT time....and to say that I almost missed it....it was a bad ass show..well organized, lots of cars, people, vendors, it was a total family atmosphere yet party atmosphere at the same time....we at Impalas Magazine thank you for the invite and can't wait for next years event.....


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Got back at 12:30 this morning from the show. LO*LYSTICS had a great time.


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 9 2007, 03:25 PM~8267773
> *Got back at 12:30 this morning from the show. LO*LYSTICS had a great time.
> *


WHAT TIME DID YOU LEAVE..............H.G.


----------



## *CLASSICARS*OF*NM* (Jul 14, 2006)

vary nice show IMPERIALS LOOKING REAL STRONG :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 9 2007, 02:21 PM~8267269
> *ON BEHALF OF THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB OF LOS ANGELES AND THE CITY OF HAWAIIAN GARDENS, WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL VENDORS, EXHIBITORS, CLUBS, AND SPECTATORS THAT MADE THIS RECORD BREAKING EVENT A SUCCESS....
> 
> THANK YOU
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jul 9 2007, 03:25 PM~8267773
> *Got back at 12:30 this morning from the show. LO*LYSTICS had a great time.
> *


I beat you by 2 hours Raj


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag+Jul 9 2007, 02:25 PM~8267773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we were home by time you guys were leaving. got home at 7:30 :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

completely off the subject one of my members lost one of his skirts off of his crysler 300 it fell off somewhere near dodgers stadium so if anyone has any info or finds it just hit me up please....
here's what the ride looks like..









ok back to the subject at hand..... GREAT SHOW,, AWESOME TURNOUT SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 9 2007, 03:07 PM~8268121
> *completely off the subject one of  my members lost one of his skirts off of his crysler 300 it fell off somewhere near dodgers stadium so if anyone has any info or finds it just hit me up please....
> here's what the ride looks like..
> *



Was it on the 5 fwy... I will up that way tomorrow.. I will keep an eye out for it!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@Jul 9 2007, 01:13 PM~8266747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that cartoons vert


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jul 9 2007, 03:27 PM~8268303
> *is that cartoons vert
> *



no solo rider


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 9 2007, 03:21 PM~8268244
> *Was it on the 5 fwy...  I will up that way tomorrow..  I will keep an eye out for it!!
> *


YUP IT WAS ON THE 5 NORTHBOUND ... WE HAD A BLOW OUT AND THE SKIRT FLEW OFF WE DIDNT NOTICE TIL AFTER AND WE'RE FROM BAKERSFIELD SO NOT VERY CLOSE TO GO BACK AND IT WAS ALREADY DARK.... BUT ANYWAYS THANKS BRO I APPRECIATE IT..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
night crowd car club had a good time


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

once again great show imperials,took my family and they had a fun time also,been supporting this show since the first one and seems to get better and better,theres was some bad ass rides out there, seen alot of cars i never seen before,norcal clubs you guys have some nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Its already been 7 years for this car show and were still having a great time each and every year in HG. IMPERIALS car club has helped alot of different charities in your clubs history and as long as your club is out to help the ones who need it the most. TECHNIQUES will be there to support your efforts any way we can so you can always count on US. It was nice to see car clubs come down from Central and Northern California for the car show because we really dont get to see some of those cars and let alone in persons and for that "Thank You".

Gracias por todo IMPERIALS, Camaradas to the end.</span>* 

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: uffin: uffin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 9 2007, 04:23 PM~8268665
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jul 9 2007, 04:23 PM~8268665
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Its already been 7 years for this car show and were still having a great time each and every year in HG.  IMPERIALS  car club has helped alot of different charities in your clubs history and as long as your club is out to help the ones who need it the most.  TECHNIQUES will be there to support your efforts any way we can so you can always count on US.  It was nice to see car clubs come down from Central and Northern California for the car show because we really dont get to see some of those cars and let alone in persons and for that "Thank You".
> 
> Gracias por todo IMPERIALS,  Camaradas to the end.</span>
> ...



Thanks TECHNIQUES C.C., and thank you for your continued support throughout the years. The INLA has and always will continue to bring clubs together such as ours. With shows and councils the lowriding community will be a strong contender in the automotive industry. That is our goal. Our message will be heard throughout the community.

The IMPERIALS CAR CLUB, would like to take this opportunity to thank all of the car clubs, solo riders, bike clubs, vendors, spectators, magazines, videographers, The bands that performed, the city employees, the security companies, Los Angeles Sheriffs Department Lakewood Division, OG wire Wheel, and the City of Hawaiian Gardens for allowing the IMPERIALS CAR CLUB, Los Angeles to participate and allow us to continue our community service agenda. It has always been a great pleasure to help the kids in anyway possible. The old addage is: "The children are our future", and to help in keeping them on the right path is our pleasure.

We thank all of the persons and car clubs that traveled long distances from; Northern California, Central California, San Diego,Texas, New Mexico, and Arizona. We hope your journeys home were a safe and pleasent one. 

A SINCERE THANK YOU FROM THE *IMPERIALS CAR CLUB FAMILY*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Who was that last band that played about 4pm... They were real good!!!


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jul 9 2007, 02:21 PM~8267269
> *ON BEHALF OF THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB OF LOS ANGELES AND THE CITY OF HAWAIIAN GARDENS, WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL VENDORS, EXHIBITORS, CLUBS, AND SPECTATORS THAT MADE THIS RECORD BREAKING EVENT A SUCCESS....
> 
> THANK YOU
> *


Hey man thank you as well! I think I placed in my category but had a family commitment to make that afternoon. Good seeing old friends yesterday afternoon as well!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 9 2007, 03:07 PM~8268121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT SUCKS BRO....HOPEFULLY U FIND THAT SKIRT....

AND BY THE WAY SORRY ABOUT THESE FLAT ASSED STUCK UP BIOTCHES MESSING UP THE PIC OF THE RIDE.... :uh:


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 9 2007, 05:17 PM~8269083
> *Who was that last band that played about 4pm... They were real good!!!
> *


*"SOTO"* 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 9 2007, 05:52 PM~8269305
> *"SOTO"
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 7 2007, 11:06 PM~8257192
> *can anyone post the pictures live from the show tomorrow...???????
> *


you CAN'T miss this one next year Bean.....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here are a few pics but I'll be posting up more in a topic later this evening..... once again...thank you to the Imperials and to everyone else that helped out with this successful event....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 9 2007, 12:43 PM~8266956
> *I would like to personally thank all the clubs that came out to support our show.
> This is what it's all about. Lowriding was well represented yesterday. The best thing the kids from Hawaiin Gardens sport programs will benefit from all the proceeds!
> 
> ...


Great show Imperial Nation be there next year with my car :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 9 2007, 09:56 AM~8265701
> *THIS ONE GOES OUT TO MY CARNALES UNIDOS FELLAS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks Latin World C.C. for all the drinks and laughs,,oh yeah and davids bomb asada :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

GREAT SHOW IMPERIALS C.C, I HAD A BLAST!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2007, 09:54 PM~8271368
> *GREAT SHOW IMPERIALS C.C, I HAD A BLAST!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



DIDNT GET TO MEET YOU BRO NEXT TIME


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

got a pic on that wagon every ones talking about


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Jul 9 2007, 10:04 PM~8271495
> *got a pic on that wagon every ones  talking about
> *


the blue 59? if so here you go. its my homies and i didnt take a pic of it. i got lost of other pics of it but none from the show


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

59 wagons are gangster


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2007, 08:57 PM~8271399
> *DIDNT GET TO MEET YOU BRO NEXT TIME
> *


YEAH HOMITO NEXT TIME..


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 10:32 PM~8271705
> *59 wagons are gangster
> *



can you see me in the back taking a pic? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2007, 10:34 PM~8271733
> *can you see me in the back taking a pic? :biggrin:
> *



aha, i was right next to that wagon, tambien. they had a bucket of carne underneath the canopy that looked really good


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

Some of the hynas were a lil on the young side


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh..... boy what a time we all had. I agree with this. Coming from NM it was truly a happening! To see all the clubs was worth the trip! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 9 2007, 01:08 PM~8267171
> *Thee Imperials car club and City of Hawaiian Gardens would like to thank everyone who participated and attended our 7th Annual Car Show yesterday.  It indeed turned out to be a record breaking event for us and exceeded even our expectations.  The preliminary numbers for our car show were over 1,000 entries that included over 700 cars!  And judging by all the smiles and camaraderie going on between all the people and car clubs, everyone appeared to have a great time!  Especially checking out all the beautiful rides, beautiful people, eating some great B.B.Q. comida or "shaking a shankla" when Soto and Rocky Padilla were jamming together!  That was some bad old school jams they played.  Soto Rocks!
> 
> The bottom line is, our show would have not been this successful and great if not for all the solo riders, bikers, rods, customs, speciality cars, solo bicycles, bicycle clubs and of course, ALL THE CAR CLUBS who came from near and far.  You guys made the show!!!  :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 09:42 PM~8271799
> *Some of the hynas were a lil on the young side
> *


X2


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 10 2007, 12:42 AM~8271799
> *Some of the hynas were a lil on the young side
> *


and that matter to you ... :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 9 2007, 09:48 PM~8271848
> *and that matter to you ... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 9 2007, 10:48 PM~8271848
> *and that matter to you ... :biggrin:
> *



can't answer that :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2007, 10:51 PM~8271875
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That one was hella young. Anyway, good pics.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: DIPPINIT, CPT BOY,* Toro*, G-house74, CREEPIN, Pete Dogg, ICEE*63, touchofclasscaddy


Toro was all over it. Where da pics dogg?? :biggrin:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tribal_Tricks_Cadi_@Jul 8 2007, 02:12 AM~8258087
> *EASTSIDE IS ON IT'S WAY !!
> 
> 
> ...


Now this was real cool. You guys rolled in when I did. Nice!!!! :biggrin: 
I must say I seen the best line -ups at this show. Everybody was grillin and enjoying the day. Time went by tooooo quik.... :worship:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 09:52 PM~8271885
> *That one was hella young. Anyway, good pics.
> *


I JUST FOUND OUT TODAY AND SHE TOLD ME SHE WAS 19.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2007, 10:56 PM~8271910
> *I JUST FOUND OUT TODAY AND SHE TOLD ME SHE WAS 19.
> *



i would believe it :biggrin: Sounds like you were puttin in work :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 10:38 PM~8271763
> *aha, i was right next to that wagon, tambien. they had a bucket of carne underneath the canopy that looked really good
> *



MAN BRO YOU SHOULD HAVE SAID SOMETHING WE WOULD HAVE HOOKED YOU UP.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 09:58 PM~8271930
> *i would believe it :biggrin:  Sounds like you were puttin in work :0  :0
> *


:biggrin: ALL OVER THE SHOW


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2007, 10:59 PM~8271937
> *MAN BRO YOU SHOULD HAVE SAID SOMETHING WE WOULD HAVE HOOKED YOU UP.
> *


too bad we didnt meet up, next time. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2007, 11:00 PM~8271946
> *:biggrin: ALL OVER THE SHOW
> *



thats the right attitude, always working, even when you having fun :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 10:02 PM~8271959
> *thats the right attitude, always working, even when you having fun :0
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MANG....  :biggrin:


----------



## touchofclasscaddy (Dec 30, 2006)

GREAT SHOW...IMPERIALS..HAD A BLAST..CENTRAL CALI..WILL BE IN THE HOUSE NEXT YEAR..


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2007, 10:27 PM~8271677
> *the blue 59? if so here you go. its my homies and i didnt take a pic of it. i got lost of other pics of it but none from the show
> 
> 
> ...



I can picture this one smoking a cigarette, looking back at me, while i am working it from behind :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 10:04 PM~8271971
> *I can picture this one smoking a cigarette, looking back at me, while i am working it from behind :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2007, 11:12 PM~8272015
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



Don't believe her when she tells you the doctor says she can't get PG> :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2007, 10:45 PM~8271813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I bet she got sum muscles down there


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 10:20 PM~8272072
> *Don't believe her when she tells you the doctor says she can't get PG>  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 11:21 PM~8272090
> *I bet she got sum muscles down there
> *


YOU DIRTY OLD MAN...... :uh:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 10:21 PM~8272090
> *I bet she got sum muscles down there
> *


 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 11:54 PM~8271895
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: DIPPINIT, CPT BOY, Toro, G-house74, CREEPIN, Pete Dogg, ICEE*63, touchofclasscaddy
> Toro was all over it. Where da pics dogg?? :biggrin:
> *


here you go sir Dippinit...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=349630


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 9 2007, 11:25 PM~8272132
> *YOU DIRTY OLD MAN...... :uh:
> *



don't start, I see you rollin the Regal by Banning High everyday at 2:45 :0


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 11:27 PM~8272156
> *don't start, I see you rollin the Regal by Banning High everyday at 2:45 :0
> *



DAMN THAT MADE MY STOMACH HURT LOL...

THE REGAL IS IN THE BACK YARD FOOL IT'S THE TRUCK NOW WITH TINTED WINDOWS...


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

THE ONLY PIC'S OF CARS I TOOK BECAUSE, I WAS TO BIZZY GETTING MY DRINK ON & TAKING PICTURES OF HOOD RATS.... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 10 2007, 01:29 AM~8272169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*did you have a pocket full of cheese for the rat.... 

more hood rat pics please...*


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 10:27 PM~8272156
> *don't start, I see you rollin the Regal by Banning High everyday at 2:45 :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2007, 11:29 PM~8272169
> *THE ONLY PIC'S OF CARS I TOOK BECAUSE, I WAS TO BIZZY GETTING MY DRINK ON & TAKING PICTURES OF HOOD RATS</span>.... :biggrin:
> *




<span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT YET ME DUMBASS DOESN'T LEARN AND I STILL INVITE MY LADY TO THE SHOWS WITH ME.... :twak: :twak:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2007, 10:37 PM~8271753
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking what a hot day it was, and how easy it would be to "slip in"


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2007, 11:29 PM~8272169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BULLSHIT ASIDE NOTHING TURN'S ME ON MORE THAN LOOKIN AT THAT ASS RIGHT THERE.... :uh: 

(NO NOT THE TORTA IN THE BACKGROUND I'M TALKING ABOUT THE LO-LO)


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 10 2007, 01:32 AM~8272199
> *I was thinking what a hot day it was, and how easy it would be to "slip in"
> *


dam your a pervert... :uh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 9 2007, 11:30 PM~8272182
> *BUT YET ME DUMBASS DOESN'T LEARN AND I STILL INVITE MY LADY TO THE SHOWS WITH ME.... :twak:  :twak:
> *



You could have left her with me :0 :0 








JUST KIDDING!!!! :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 11:32 PM~8272199
> *I was thinking what a hot day it was, and how easy it would be to "slip in"
> *


YEAH THAT GIRL WAS FINE I ADMIT BESIDES THE OTHER JAIL BAIT NO ASS HAVIN BIOTCHES


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 9 2007, 10:30 PM~8272182
> *BUT YET ME DUMBASS DOESN'T LEARN AND I STILL INVITE MY LADY TO THE SHOWS WITH ME.... :twak:  :twak:
> *


THAT'S WHY, I DON'T TAKE SAND TO THE BEACH HOMIE.  :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 11:33 PM~8272209
> *You could have left her with me :0  :0
> JUST KIDDING!!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEED TO GET OUT MORE....BRO HITTING ON OTHER FOOLS GIRLS LETS ME KNOW YOU HAVE WIFEYDONTLETMEOUT SYNDROME... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 9 2007, 11:32 PM~8272200
> *BULLSHIT ASIDE NOTHING TURN'S ME ON MORE THAN LOOKIN AT THAT ASS RIGHT THERE.... :uh:
> 
> (NO NOT THE TORTA IN THE BACKGROUND I'M TALKING ABOUT THE LO-LO)
> *



I agree 100%


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 9 2007, 11:30 PM~8272182
> *BUT YET ME DUMBASS DOESN'T LEARN AND I STILL INVITE MY LADY TO THE SHOWS WITH ME.... :twak:  :twak:
> *



YEAH YOUR A DUMBASS ALRIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 9 2007, 11:35 PM~8272228
> *YOU NEED TO GET OUT MORE....BRO HITTING ON OTHER FOOLS GIRLS LETS ME KNOW YOU HAVE WIFEYDONTLETMEOUT SYNDROME... :biggrin:
> 
> *



  Well, I expected a comeback


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 9 2007, 10:32 PM~8272200
> *BULLSHIT ASIDE NOTHING TURN'S ME ON MORE THAN LOOKIN AT THAT ASS RIGHT THERE.... :uh:
> 
> (NO NOT THE TORTA IN THE BACKGROUND I'M TALKING ABOUT THE LO-LO)
> *


I THOUHT YOU WERE TALKING ABOUT THE TORTA IN THE BACK GROUND... :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2007, 11:34 PM~8272220
> *THAT'S WHY, I DON'T TAKE SAND TO THE BEACH HOMIE.   :biggrin:
> *



PREACH MY BROTHER PREACH..... :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2007, 11:36 PM~8272240
> *YEAH YOUR A DUMBASS ALRIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



U MOFO ALL THIS TIME IN HERE JUST TO LOOK FOR AN OPPORTUNITY TO TALK SHIT HUH...


:wave:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 10:35 PM~8272232
> *I agree 100%
> *


X3


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 9 2007, 11:38 PM~8272265
> *U MOFO ALL THIS TIME IN HERE JUST TO LOOK FOR AN OPPORTUNITY TO TALK SHIT HUH...
> :wave:
> *



YEAH PRETTY MUCH I ALREADY POSTED ALL MY PICS SO BACK TO SHOOTIN' THE SHIT ON HERE.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*this looks like DIPPINIT..*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC+Jul 9 2007, 10:37 PM~8271753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE 2 BEST THINGS ABOUT THIS LIFE WE LIVE....IMO...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

What if she showed up???


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2007, 11:39 PM~8272276
> *YEAH PRETTY MUCH I ALREADY POSTED ALL MY PICS SO BACK TO SHOOTIN' THE SHIT ON HERE.
> *


AT LEAST YOUR HONEST...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 9 2007, 11:40 PM~8272279
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, just replace the guy with my car, and you will be correct


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 11:42 PM~8272296
> *What if she showed up???
> 
> 
> ...


I'D HIT IT...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 9 2007, 11:43 PM~8272309
> *I'D HIT IT...
> *



Yeah, Bean wanted to make the show, but Keef was having a wire wheel party


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

:biggrin: where errone go??


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I THINK PERSONALLY U TOOK THAT PIC CUZ U HAVE BEEN POSTING IT EVERYWHERE....IS THERE SOMETHING GOING ON BETWEEN U GUYS... :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 10:42 PM~8272296
> *What if she showed up???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 11:45 PM~8272315
> *Yeah, Bean wanted to make the show, but Keef was having a wire wheel party
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 35% OFF CHINA WIRES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 9 2007, 10:48 PM~8272336
> *I THINK PERSONALLY U TOOK THAT PIC CUZ U HAVE BEEN POSTING IT EVERYWHERE....IS THERE SOMETHING GOING ON BETWEEN U GUYS... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 10:51 PM~8272357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*can we get back to the pics please...
remember guys i was not there .. i want pics..*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 11:51 PM~8272357
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 9 2007, 11:52 PM~8272369
> *can we get back to the pics please...
> remember guys i was not there .. i want pics..
> *


Here you go


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 9 2007, 11:52 PM~8272369
> *can we get back to the pics please...
> remember guys i was not there .. i want pics..
> *



IN THE WORDS OF GEORGE LOPEZ

"SO YOU CAN LEARN" NEXT TIME SHOW UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 9 2007, 11:54 PM~8272384
> *IN THE WORDS OF GEORGE LOPEZ
> 
> "SO YOU CAN LEARN" NEXT TIME SHOW UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Go tell that bitch Frankie, Go teller ey


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

keep us on track AL  more pics please.... of the cars :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 11:56 PM~8272406
> *keep us on track AL   more pics please.... of the cars :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

KEEP UM COMING....


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

WHAT'S UP, AL NICE MEETING YOU HOMIE. uffin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 10 2007, 01:56 AM~8272406
> *keep us on track AL   more pics please.... of the cars :biggrin:
> *


and HOOD RATS..


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 10 2007, 12:01 AM~8272439
> *and HOOD RATS..
> *


 :uh: go to sleep, isn't it 3 in the morning??


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 10 2007, 12:00 AM~8272435
> *WHAT'S UP, AL NICE MEETING YOU HOMIE. uffin:
> *



Same here Bro!

It was good meeting many of the Lay it Low peeps :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 10 2007, 12:02 AM~8272455
> *:uh:  go to sleep, isn't it 3 in the morning??
> *


 :uh: PLAYER HATER.... :0


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 10 2007, 12:03 AM~8272463
> *:uh: PLAYER HATER.... :0
> *



you guys shoulda all come out. where was David???


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 11:59 PM~8272424
> *:biggrin:
> *



Damn Brandon, Had a flash back! :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 10 2007, 12:03 AM~8272462
> *Same here Bro!
> 
> It was good meeting many of the Lay it Low peeps :thumbsup:
> *


  
:wave:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 9 2007, 11:02 PM~8272455
> *:uh:  go to sleep, isn't it 3 in the morning??
> *


I THINK IS LIKE 3:05 A.M IN THE MORNING OUT THEIR.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 10 2007, 12:04 AM~8272474
> *Damn Brandon, Had a flash back! :biggrin:
> *


quick edit tho


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 10 2007, 12:04 AM~8272472
> *you guys shoulda all come out. where was David???
> *


WE WERE ALL THERE..... EVERYBODY EXCEPT JAMES....


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 9 2007, 11:03 PM~8272462
> *Same here Bro!
> 
> It was good meeting many of the Lay it Low peeps :thumbsup:
> *


I ONLY MET YOU AND CRENSHAW'S FINEST, I WAS SO POST TO MEET OTHER LIL HOMIES BUT, I END IT UP GETTING WASTED WITH SOME OF THE IMPERIAL CAMARADAS!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 10 2007, 12:10 AM~8272517
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That would be bad to go back in time to those days for 1 show. You were around then weren't you AL??? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 9 2007, 11:10 PM~8272521
> *I ONLY MET YOU AND CRENSHAW'S FINEST WAS SO POST TO MEET OTHER LIL HOMIES BUT, I END IT UP GETTING WASTED WITH SOME OF THE IMPERIAL CAMARADAS!
> *


AND TAKE FLICK OF ALL THE RATS AT THE SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 10 2007, 12:11 AM~8272531
> *That would be bad to go back in time to those days for 1 show. You were around then weren't you AL??? :biggrin:
> *



That Bitch in the pocka dot dress was my x-old lady :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

AL THATS NOT THE OG PAINT JOB IS IT? OR HAS IT BEEN REDONE FROM BACK THEN?


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 10 2007, 12:06 AM~8272492
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW SHW CAN HAVE MY CHILDREN AND CARRY MY LASY NAME...


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

My Riv was repainted in 95 by Mario's auto works.
Hard to believe my rides been painted for over 12 years.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Jul 9 2007, 11:33 PM~8272643
> *My Riv was repainted in 95 by Mario's auto works.
> Hard to believe my rides been painted for over 12 years.
> *


and the paint still looks sweet......


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 10 2007, 12:38 AM~8272670
> *and the paint still looks sweet......
> *



DAMN STRAIGHT IT DOES


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 9 2007, 05:44 PM~8269257
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS BRO....HOPEFULLY U FIND THAT SKIRT....
> 
> AND BY THE WAY SORRY ABOUT THESE FLAT ASSED STUCK UP BIOTCHES MESSING UP THE PIC OF THE RIDE.... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WHEN UR DRUNK EVERYTHING LOOKS GOOD......


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


LOOK AT MY BOY GORDO.. HE LOOKS LIKE HE JUST GOT OUT OF PRISON AND THATS THE FIRST PIECE OF ASS HE HAD SEEN IN A LONG TIME....... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I have over 100 pics to post up later!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG+Jul 8 2007, 07:11 PM~8261695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much love...

Man, I'm still tired. Even If I was not an Imperials member, I would honestly say that was the best damn show I've been to since the L.A. Coliseum or Azalea shows....it was not a "kick back" at all...it felt like a damn party with cars !!! I plan to write more about it and post MANY MANY pics tonight after I get some more sleep.

BTW...............











Bean missed out.


----------



## el amo (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Jul 9 2007, 11:55 PM~8271904
> *Now this was real cool. You guys rolled in when I did. Nice!!!! :biggrin:
> I must say I seen the best line -ups at this show. Everybody was grillin and enjoying the day. Time went by tooooo quik.... :worship:
> *


BEUTIFULL LINE UP!! MORE.. IMPORTANT BEUTIFULL PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Jul 10 2007, 12:17 PM~8275737
> *BEUTIFULL LINE UP!! MORE..  IMPORTANT BEUTIFULL PEOPLE!!!
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: DIPPINIT, SUPREME69, sick six,* ogbrkboy*, TOGETHER1, Chino408


someones gonna get kidnapped, and taken to a show, with his car :0


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 10 2007, 12:26 PM~8276341
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: DIPPINIT, SUPREME69, sick six, ogbrkboy, TOGETHER1, Chino408
> someones gonna get kidnapped, and taken to a show, with his car :0
> *


Sup Brandon, yeah that looks like a real good time right there, Raj said it was live and he got a lot of love down there. Thats real coo


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2007, 10:49 AM~8275435
> *I have over 100 pics to post up later!
> *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2007, 02:17 PM~8275735
> *Right on!
> Much love...
> 
> ...


*i know i missed out on see some good friends and some nice cars..*

*well. the show was sunday and today is tuesday.... your taking a long time to post up these pics... :uh: 

next year for sure...!!!*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2007, 01:49 PM~8275435
> *I have over 100 pics to post up later!
> *


*THATS IT..??. I TOOK OVER 200-250 WHEN I WAS THERE LAST TIME...

WELL I'M WAITING FOR THE PICS...!!!!!!!!! 
PLEASE POST THEM, YOU DONT NEED SLEEP..*


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

I would say that the people in CA know how to have a good time. All the ones that I came across were in the greatest of moods. :biggrin: The LA Times needed to cover this. Headline. "Lowriders hit hard and in style". It has been good to experience this and I'd do it again.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 10 2007, 03:07 PM~8277163
> *THATS IT..??. I TOOK OVER 200-250 WHEN I WAS THERE LAST TIME...
> 
> WELL I'M WAITING FOR THE PICS...!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :angry: HERE!!!!--------> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=349784


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

I had never seen so many 46-48 Chevrolet drop tops in one place. All the bombs were off the hook. $400 Million dollar gathering of lo lows...........  no better than that $4 trillion.......................


----------



## MzCadi (Aug 14, 2006)

Can A "Swagin" Sister get it on at this Show?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MzCadi_@Jul 10 2007, 07:37 PM~8279026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bring it on down!!!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

IMPERIALS ON YOUTUBE!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jV83UvGSm4


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2007)

Hi


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2007, 08:51 PM~8279722
> *IMPERIALS ON YOUTUBE!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jV83UvGSm4
> *


Hey homie did not get a chance to meet you... Hopefully soon in the future!!!


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

22,833 views!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CREEPIN_@Jul 10 2007, 09:50 PM~8280276
> *22,833  views!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



WOW :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 10 2007, 08:56 PM~8279782
> *Hey homie did not get a chance to meet you... Hopefully soon in the future!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 10 2007, 10:21 PM~8280938
> *:thumbsup:
> *


LMK IF YOU WAN TO TRADE THAT STUFF HOMIE.....  

AND I GOT LOTS OF FLICKS OF YOU AND CHICKEN HEADS HOMIE, I'LL SHOOT THOSE TO YOU LATER ON.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 10 2007, 11:43 PM~8281075
> *LMK IF YOU WAN TO TRADE THAT STUFF HOMIE.....
> 
> AND I GOT LOTS OF FLICKS OF YOU AND CHICKEN HEADS HOMIE, I'LL SHOOT THOSE TO YOU LATER ON.
> *


SHIT SO DO i OF YOU AND MARCO, I'LL PM 2 U TOMARROW.


----------



## ArnGar (Jun 4, 2007)

Just wanted to drop a line and say it was good meeting the new guys of Imperials at the show on Sunday. Unfortunately, this was the first "lowrider" car show I have been to in over 20 years. (way too long) Nice to know that people like Al and Angel are continuing the tradition of what Imperial Material is all about. Great rides that are owned by great dudes. 

Al, glad that I was able to intoduce you to Raul Hoyo (Technical Extacy) It was cool that Raul knew your uncle back in the New Life day. And your Riv is unreal bro. Photos do it no justice.

Angel, good meeting you too man. Looking forward to seeing your ride when it is rolling.

Now the dilemma of what to do about buiding another car.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jul 11 2007, 12:49 AM~8281439
> *Just wanted to drop a line and say it was good meeting the new guys of Imperials at the show on Sunday. Unfortunately, this was the first "lowrider" car show I have been to in over 20 years. (way too long) Nice to know that people like Al and Angel are continuing the tradition of what Imperial Material is all about. Great rides that are owned by great dudes.
> 
> Al, glad that I was able to intoduce you to Raul Hoyo (Technical Extacy) It was cool that Raul knew your uncle back in the New Life day. And your Riv is unreal bro. Photos do it no justice.
> ...


Arnold, the pleasure was mine. I hope the bug has bitten you again but if not, I'm sure you will be around us for many more years. The ride is almost done, and when it is, I'll make sure to give you a ride for old times sake. I'm glad you enjoyed yourself.

The old join the new,

Angel


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jul 11 2007, 12:49 AM~8281439
> *Just wanted to drop a line and say it was good meeting the new guys of Imperials at the show on Sunday. Unfortunately, this was the first "lowrider" car show I have been to in over 20 years. (way too long) Nice to know that people like Al and Angel are continuing the tradition of what Imperial Material is all about. Great rides that are owned by great dudes.
> 
> Al, glad that I was able to intoduce you to Raul Hoyo (Technical Extacy) It was cool that Raul knew your uncle back in the New Life day. And your Riv is unreal bro. Photos do it no justice.
> ...



JUST DO IT IN THE WORDS OF NIKE :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Jul 10 2007, 08:42 AM~8273958
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHEN UR DRUNK EVERYTHING LOOKS GOOD......
> *


TRUE TRUE....I GOT U BRO...DON'T TRIP.....  







:wave: :wave: WAT'S UP FOOLS....EY ANGEL IT WAS A PLESURE TO MEET U...AND EVERYBODY ELSE..CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR HOPEFULLY MY RIDE WILL BE OUT TOO...AMYBE SUPREME69 WILL GET HIS ASS TO FINISH TOO


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ArnGar_@Jul 11 2007, 12:49 AM~8281439
> *Just wanted to drop a line and say it was good meeting the new guys of Imperials at the show on Sunday. Unfortunately, this was the first "lowrider" car show I have been to in over 20 years. (way too long) Nice to know that people like Al and Angel are continuing the tradition of what Imperial Material is all about. Great rides that are owned by great dudes.
> 
> Al, glad that I was able to intoduce you to Raul Hoyo (Technical Extacy) It was cool that Raul knew your uncle back in the New Life day. And your Riv is unreal bro. Photos do it no justice.
> ...


Hey Arnold, it was good to see you at the show last Sunday! See what you've been missing for the past 20-plus years! Listen homie, there is no dilimma at all. As a matter of fact the real question is not *IF* you're getting back in the Imperials, but *WHEN* you're getting back in. See if you can make to our next meeting on Saturday, July 21st, 3:00 p.m. in Hawaiin Gardens. Call me or PM me and I will give you the address where we meet at. If you do make it that day we'll bring you up to speed on all club issues, etc. and most important, help get you get started on building your new "Imperial Material" ride!


----------



## DROPTOP4 (Jun 21, 2002)

On behalf of EASTSIDE CAR CLUB, We would like to thank the IMPERIALS CAR CLUB for their wonderful hospitality. The show was awesome and many nice rides and cool people. Meeting some of the IMPERIAL members and making new friends is what its all about. You guys exceeded our expectations of your show. Thanks for the food, the drinks and most of all thanks for the open arms and invitation to your show. We will put this show on our calendar for next year.

And to all the other clubs that we talked to thanks for the props.

DROPTOP4


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jul 11 2007, 09:54 AM~8283490
> *TRUE TRUE....I GOT U BRO...DON'T TRIP.....
> :wave:  :wave:  WAT'S UP FOOLS....EY ANGEL IT WAS A PLESURE TO MEET U...AND EVERYBODY ELSE..CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR HOPEFULLY MY RIDE WILL BE OUT TOO...AMYBE SUPREME69 WILL GET HIS ASS TO FINISH TOO
> *



you know im gonna try and get my ride done for this show next year


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROPTOP4_@Jul 11 2007, 10:11 AM~8283631
> *On behalf of EASTSIDE CAR CLUB, We would like to thank the IMPERIALS CAR CLUB for their wonderful hospitality.  The show was awesome and many nice rides and cool people.  Meeting some of the IMPERIAL members and making new friends is what its all about.  You guys exceeded our expectations of your show.  Thanks for the food, the drinks and most of all thanks for the open arms and invitation to your show.  We will put this show on our calendar for next year.
> 
> And to all the other clubs that we talked to thanks for the props.
> ...


On behalf of the Imperials Car Club we want to thank you, *EASTSIDE Car Club*, for coming all the way from Fresno to display your beautiful rides at our show. It was our pleasure to meet and greet all you guys, you are all good people! Your participation made a significant impact on the overall success of our show. Everyone wanted to see Central Cal's best and you guys delivered, big time! Thanks again and we look forward to seeing you guys at our show next year. :thumbsup:

*Imperial Nation*


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

For the homie that lost the skirt, I rolled the 5 yesterday and did not see it...
Sorry homie!!!


----------



## calipeno66 (Apr 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 11 2007, 12:39 PM~8284705
> *you know im gonna try and get my ride done for this show next year
> *


cmon dogg, lets do it. We'll work together day and night to get em done :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 11 2007, 09:00 PM~8288344
> *cmon dogg, lets do it. We'll work together day and night to get em done :biggrin:
> *




sure let me take my car to your house since you have a garage. i just have a car port  its still got to go to paint prison who knows how long that sentence could be?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

[/quote]

thanks for a good pic TORO I had a good time at the show got to meet a lot of people. Its mandatory to do that show next year.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

DIPPINIT next time you see smoke come on over and say whats up. We always take extra carne :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jul 11 2007, 09:36 PM~8288650
> *DIPPINIT next time you see smoke come on over and say whats up. We always take extra carne :thumbsup:
> *



aint that the truth more than we know were gonna eat


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

WAS A GREAT SHOW, NOT TOO HOT, CLEAN ASS RIDES, COULDNT HAVE BEEN BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## biggauce (Jul 3, 2007)

TO THE IMPERIAL NATION YOU ALL PUT OUT A VERY NICE CAR SHOW THIS YEAR AND THE PAST YEARS.AINT NO DOUGHT ABOUT IT.MUCH RESPECT AND IM PRETTY SURE NEXT YEAR WILL BE EVEN BETTER FOR THE SUMMER OF NEXT YEAR.PRES OF KALI RIDAZ BRIDGETOWN SGV.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggauce_@Jul 12 2007, 12:13 AM~8290093
> *TO THE IMPERIAL NATION YOU ALL PUT OUT A VERY NICE CAR SHOW THIS YEAR AND THE PAST YEARS.AINT NO DOUGHT ABOUT IT.MUCH RESPECT AND IM PRETTY SURE NEXT YEAR WILL BE EVEN BETTER FOR THE SUMMER OF NEXT YEAR.PRES OF KALI RIDAZ BRIDGETOWN SGV.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Thanks, biggauce, Glad you enjoyed the show! We sure did. I guess the words out now. Next year, I know we'll have to work even harder.


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

DAM I WISH I COULD HAVE MADE THIS SHOW BUT I WAS OUT IN ARIZONA ,OH WELL ,BY THE WAY I LOVE ALL THE PICTURES YOU GUYS TOOK BUT DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
I KNOW THERE WAS MORE THEN THOSE YOU GUYS KEEP POSTING UP, ITS LIKE SOMEONE REPOSTING OVER AND OVER THE SAME [email protected]#$#@!T NOW I KNOW THESE GUYS WERE NOT THE ONLY ONES OUT THERE ,BUT SENCE THEY WERE PRE REG,THEY GOT THE GOOD SPOTS .BUT WHAT ABOUT ALL THOSE THAT DIDNT PRE REG..WASNT THERE ANY NICE RIDES OUT THERE WORTHY OF TAKING PICTURES OFF OR IT WAS JUST BIG NAME CAR CLUB ONLY WORTHY OF YOUR LENCE ,NOW NO DESRESPECT TO ANYONE OR ANY CLUBS ,I HAVE NOTHING BUT RESPECT FOR ALL CLUB ,JUST MY 2 CENTABOS :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP IMPERIALS,I MISSED OUT ON YOUR SHOW ,SON-IN-LAW TOOK MY DAUGHTERS CAR APART IN FRONT OF THE GARAGE COULD NOT TAKE IT OUT :angry: :uh: NEXT TIME ,COME ON OUT TO THIS EVENT AND HAVE A BLESS DAY


----------



## PAJARO LOCO (Apr 29, 2007)

...it's the ultimate compliment when pictures, comments, personal messages, etc. keep pouring in here on Lay It Low regarding our car show this past Sunday. It truly was a great show not just for us, but for everyone who was able to attend and participate. Thee Imperials can not thank you all enough for making this show as successful as it was and to help bring out the Best in Lowriding amongst all of us! We will do our very best to make next year's show even better for all of you!

*Imperials Car Club
Los Angeles*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAJARO LOCO_@Jul 12 2007, 09:04 AM~8292128
> *...it's the ultimate compliment when pictures, comments, personal messages, etc. keep pouring in here on Lay It Low regarding our car show this past Sunday.  It truly was a great show not just for us, but for everyone who was able to attend and participate.  Thee Imperials can not thank you all enough for making this show as successful as it was and to help bring out the Best in Lowriding amongst all of us!  We will do our very best to make next year's show even better for all of you!
> 
> Imperials Car Club
> ...


This was my first time I brought my car to Southern Cal. I had a great time meeting all of the Imperials Car Club member. What a show, I have heard about the show for years on how good it is. Now that I have expericenced it, I will be going back again. Thank You for making me feel welcomed and I know the rest of the LO*LYSTICS will be their next year.


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GMCTROCA_@Jul 12 2007, 04:12 AM~8290520
> *DAM I WISH I COULD HAVE MADE THIS SHOW BUT I WAS OUT IN ARIZONA ,OH WELL ,BY THE WAY I LOVE ALL THE PICTURES YOU GUYS TOOK BUT DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> I KNOW THERE WAS MORE THEN THOSE YOU GUYS KEEP POSTING UP, ITS LIKE SOMEONE REPOSTING OVER AND OVER THE SAME [email protected]#$#@!T NOW I KNOW THESE GUYS WERE NOT THE ONLY ONES OUT THERE ,BUT SENCE THEY WERE PRE REG,THEY GOT THE GOOD SPOTS .BUT  WHAT ABOUT ALL THOSE THAT DIDNT PRE REG..WASNT THERE ANY NICE RIDES OUT THERE WORTHY OF TAKING PICTURES OFF OR IT WAS JUST BIG NAME CAR CLUB ONLY WORTHY OF YOUR LENCE ,NOW NO DESRESPECT TO ANYONE OR ANY CLUBS ,I HAVE NOTHING BUT RESPECT FOR ALL CLUB ,JUST MY 2 CENTABOS  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


CHECK OUT PETE DOGG'S TOPIC ABOUT OUR SHOW..HE TOOK 7 PAGES OF PICS OF EVERYTHING!!!! YOU'LL LIKE THOSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GMCTROCA (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 12 2007, 01:19 PM~8293823
> *CHECK OUT PETE DOGG'S TOPIC ABOUT OUR SHOW..HE TOOK 7 PAGES OF PICS OF EVERYTHING!!!! YOU'LL LIKE THOSE!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks crenshaw's finest i will look it up


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

All I have to say.....





Bean, You Missed Out!


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

ENJOY (GMCTROCA)


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

You will see this next year in all it's glory!! It should be done by next summer!!!
It would be an honor to show it at your show!!


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

G2G Al: TAKE YOUR TIME, TAKE NO SHORTCUTS & THE HONER IS ALL OURS......


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 11 2007, 03:49 PM~8286215
> *For the homie that lost the skirt, I rolled the 5 yesterday and did not see it...
> Sorry homie!!!
> *


Good looking out. Looks like I'm assed out. The sad part is that this is such a rare car that I may not be able to find a new skirt in time to hit any more shows this year , if at all. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 12 2007, 10:24 PM~8298430
> *Good looking out. Looks like I'm assed out. The sad part is that this is such a rare car that I may not be able to find a new skirt in time to hit any more shows this year , if at all.  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Sorry Homie.... What year and make and side... Maybe post it up in the Pomona Swap meet topic that is this sunday maybe someone that is going can keep an eye out for one.... I would by not going this month...


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR SHOW!!!</span>


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 12 2007, 10:24 PM~8298430
> *Good looking out. Looks like I'm assed out. The sad part is that this is such a rare car that I may not be able to find a new skirt in time to hit any more shows this year , if at all.  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


chrysler 300 try big jims skirts.com you should find a pair of skirts to replace the one you lost


----------



## 1970 (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Jul 12 2007, 11:48 PM~8299032
> *chrysler 300 try big jims skirts.com you should find a pair of skirts to replace the one you lost
> *


sorry big jims skirts.net


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1970_@Jul 13 2007, 12:17 AM~8299198
> *sorry big jims skirts.net
> *


thanks homie i think i found it...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the support


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guess who_@Jul 12 2007, 11:00 PM~8298695
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT OUR SHOW!!!</span>
> *



and thank you as well for having the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by guess who_@Jul 12 2007, 11:00 PM~8298695
> *  THANKS FOR A GOOD SHOW HOMIES!
> C U GUYS NEXT YEAR!!!!  *


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TO DA VATOS FROM "IMPERIALS"......THAT WAS A GREAT SHOW!!!!MUCH LOVE & RESPECT EL ADAM FROM DA "T O G E T H E R" FAMILIA!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:0 OOOOOOOOOOOOOHH WWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

NICE................


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

UPDATED FLYER!




I HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jul 17 2007, 07:15 AM~8326384
> *
> I HOPE TO SE YOU GUYS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

L.B.

:thumbsup:


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is some cars at Casuels Car Show in Azusa High School


----------



## headhunter (Jul 6, 2007)

Here are some more from Casuels Car Show Enjoy


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@Jul 9 2007, 11:30 AM~8266855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BIG "G" IT'S IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

NICE PICS

HH :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by headhunter_@Jul 18 2007, 02:35 PM~8339062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAR Impala (Dec 13, 2005)

Nice!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teresa_@Jul 18 2007, 11:21 PM~8342536
> *BIG "G" IT'S IN THE HOUSE.
> *


WHATS UP DOG REMEMBER ME I MET YOU ON MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND I WAS IN THE 62 RAG........I HAD TO POST THIS FLIC OF YOUR RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kushman_@Jul 20 2007, 03:09 PM~8355364
> *WHATS UP DOG REMEMBER ME I MET YOU ON MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND I WAS IN THE 62 RAG........I HAD TO POST THIS FLIC OF YOUR RIDE :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BIG DOG I REMEMBER YOU AL RATO HOMEI.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## guess who (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

This show will be on HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.6 coming to a shop near you...

Nov.15 it will be available....

It was a nice show...thanx to Crenshaw Finest aka Angel for the invite and SOUTH SIDE C.C. For the asada and pollo tacos...and Gordo for them extras


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

raffle car is clean! :0


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TAKIN IT TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

July 13th people!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 18 2008, 03:24 PM~10899532
> *July 13th people!!
> *


word!? :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

just about there! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Jun 28 2008, 11:46 AM~10970136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS CAR


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 2 2008, 04:23 PM~10999719
> *ttt
> *


what he said.


----------



## East LA Rider (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for making our show a success! :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Gracias a todos for picking my winning ticket for your cash prize. Lets get them raffle tickets ready for next years car & cash drawing because I can hardly wait. Sorry I was not able to make your car show due to my health but I will be there for sure next year. I have some good luck with your raffles. this goes out to everybody "If you don't play you can't win" so remember that for next years car & cash drawing. Otra ves Gracias IMPERIALS. 
</span>*
:nicoderm: uffin: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :uh: :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413829&st=540






















HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. NO. CALI.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
AND NOW UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAPTER!
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

man u pushin' that show like somebody fronted you a double-up on a bird or somethin!!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 16 2008, 01:53 AM~11878249
> *man u pushin' that show like somebody fronted you a double-up on a bird or somethin!!!
> *


 :0 U KNO! :nicoderm:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 16 2008, 12:53 AM~11878249
> *man u pushin' that show like somebody fronted you a double-up on a bird or somethin!!!
> *


 :biggrin: H U H !!!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Oct 17 2008, 08:43 PM~11898739
> *:biggrin: H U H !!!
> *


 :biggrin: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------

